# -

## Julia_A

.

         :  , ,    .  ,   .

              ,     10 ,     . 

 ,        ,    ,     (   ),      (,  ,     ,      ),    /   (  ,         ,   - ?). 

 :Frown:  ?

   .

----------

,   . 
.

----------


## ToT

,   FAQ?  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,  ,     ,    FAQ    :Smilie:

----------


## Julia_A

** , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia_A

, .

   ,   .   ,         .  :Frown:  
     ,   .

----------

*Julia_A*,     ,   .

----------


## Julia_A

**,                        .

   :
41 - 60 - 1350,00 (5  -   270 )
60 - 50 - 1350,00 ( )

    41      .   ,       ? 
   ,      ?  ,       ,        ,       , ..    .   - ,    ,    . 

 ,         .

----------

*Julia_A*,   ,  ,        ,     "",   "".     .        ( )           . 
   ,       ,     ,       .   ,  .
  :
http://www.assay.ru/don/index.html

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,   ,  ,        ,     "",   "".     .


      ,    .      ,  ,          .      ,         .




> ( )           . 
>    ,       ,     ,       .   ,  .
>   :
> http://www.assay.ru/don/index.html


**,    ?       -,     2004 .

----------

*Julia_A*,      ,    ?      ,   ?

   "",  , , .

----------


## Julia_A

,    ,       ,  .

----------


## Julia_A

,          1 ?           ,     .

----------

,  ,    :Smilie:      ?  :Smilie: 
:
 62  90 - 
 90  68 - 
 90  41 -  .

1   ?    " ",   "   ".

----------


## Julia_A

:Smilie:  .     ,     .

1  7.7,     " ",   ,     ( )?

     , .       ?       76,5    ,    ,     58   / ,      76.   ,  ,      ?

----------

*Julia_A*,    .      " ".

  76 ,    ,    ,    .     58 ,    .

----------


## Julia_A

> 76 ,    ,    ,    .     58 ,    .


    ,    :
58.3 - 50 - 8000 (  )
008 - 0 - 10000 (   )
76.1 - 90.1 - 88 ( %   800020%/36520)
50 - 76.1 - 88 (  %)
50 - 58.3 - 8000 (  -)
0 - 008 - 10000 (  )

 - ,     ,         58 ,       -  -,             76.

----------


## Julia_A

.

   ,  2006 ,   -   ,    - 0%.   ,      ?

   - ,       .

**,       :
** 
01.1 (  ) - 00  - 785,20
01.2 (  ) - 00  -  0
03 () - 00  - 785,20
 () - 00  - 785,20
76.5 - 50.1  - 700,00

** 
00 - 01.1 (  ) -  785,20
00 - 01.2 (  ) -  0
00 - 03 () - 785,20
00 -  () - 785,20
76.5 - 90.1.1 (   )  - 11,20 (%-)
76.5 - 90.1.1 -  7,85 (1%  )
50.1 - 76.5 - 719,05 (700  + 11,20 % + 7,85 )

  ,      03 ()   ()?        ()  002     ?

----------

> -   ,    - 0%.   ,      ?


   !   ,    (!!!  0%,    )




> - ,       .


  -
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...wpost&t=160286




> ,      03 ()   ()?


     ,   ,  ,  .



> ()  002     ?


!  002 -    .

----------


## Julia_A

> !   ,    (!!!  0%,    ).


-    .




> -
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...wpost&t=160286


, .




> ,   ,  ,  .


     1 7.7,       .




> !  002 -    .


.

----------

!    !     1.

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,      ,    ?      ,   ?


-   ,    !!!      ,  ,            , ..    ,           -   ,       ,          .

    ,     4  :
1.   ( )
2.     ( )
3.  
4.  

  ,        :Frown:  ?  ,           .

----------

!       , ,     !

-      ,   -   ?        -     .

----------


## Julia_A

> !       , ,     !
> -      ,   -   ?        -     .


**,  .

    , ,       , ,     ,     ,          ,   ,  ,  . 
     ,          ,        .   ?

----------

> ,          ,


    ?   -        ?

----------


## Julia_A

> ?


 ,     .




> -        ?


 ,   . 

  ,    41   .   ,      .   ,     .

----------

.   ,  .           - .

----------


## Julia_A

> .   ,  .           - .


      ?   41?    ?

----------

*Julia_A*,    ?

----------


## Julia_A

.       ,  ,    , .

  ,    ,          .  :Frown: 

   ,    ,  ,      ,      .     41.      ,    ,        -  :Frown: .

----------

*Julia_A*,    -    ?  ,         .
  .

----------


## Julia_A

:



> 76 ,    ,    ,    .     58 ,    .


"    2         19/02,      10  2002  126           19/02,                58  ,  58-3  ."

 ,  ,   76 .

 :Frown:  :   .
-  ,       . :   ,         (    ) <*>    10 ""      60 "    " (       -  ,      31.10.2000 N 94).
 ,  ,     19 "      ",  19-3 "      - ",      60.   ,     ,    (. 5 . 3 . 149   ),     . 1 . 2 . 170           . * ,       ,      *   . 1 . 2 . 171, . 1 . 172  .

       ,    .     1%  ,   ?

----------

""    .

----------


## Julia_A

(   ),    ?  1 7.7      ?

, -    :Frown:  .     . ..     ,     ?

----------

> (   ),    ?


  :Smilie: 



> , -    .     . ..     ,     ?


  .          .

----------


## Julia_A

.

*17   :*
10.6 (  ) - 60 - 100   200,00
006 (  ) - 00 - 100   200,00

*20   :*
 1 7.7.      
10.6 (  ) - 10.6 (  ) - 50
006 (  ) - 006 (  ) - 50
     -    ?  .

*05    :*
 ,             :Wow:  
 1 7.7.     
20 - 10.6 (  ) - 50   100,00
   :
10.6 (  ) - 10.6 (  ) - 30
006 (  ) - 006 (  ) - 30

  ?  -      20 ?

----------

> -    ?  .


   .       -   ,   ,  .




> ,            .  ?  -      20 ?


  .        ,   .         .




> 20 - 10.6 (  ) - 50   100,00


      :
 006 (  ) - 50    100 .

----------


## Julia_A

> .       -   ,   ,  .


  :  -,     ( - ),     ().  ? ,   .




> .        ,   .         .


 ,      :Frown:  .      .     ?




> :
>  006 (  ) - 50    100 .


, , .  :Smilie:  

**,       ,    .

  07.08.2001.  115-    () ,   :  ,       ,   ,             600 000 .  ?

----------

> :  -,     ( - ),     ().  ? ,   .


.  .



> ,      .      .     ?


     ,    "  "     ,        .



> 07.08.2001.  115-    () ,   :  ,       ,   ,             600 000 .  ?


    ?

----------

** 

2  2007N 249- 
*     13   " "*

   16  2007     26  2007     2  13    19  2007 N 196- " " (   ,2007, N 31, . 3992) ,     : "2.   ,    ,   ,      . ,        ,        .           ,        .            ,  447-449    ,          ,      .             ,            .      .".   . , 2  2007 N 249-

----------


## Julia_A

> ,    "  "     ,        .


     ,        . 
   ""   ,     ,           .
,         ,      ?

    " "  .  :Smilie:

----------

*Julia_A*,   -  ?      ?

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,   -  ?      ?


,      .    , ..           .

----------

*Julia_A*,   ()  ,     .         -   .

----------

,     ,     ""    . ..  ,        .   ""   .

----------

**,       .           .  -   ,    -  ,     .

----------

**,   ,   ! 
   ,     :Smilie:  ""   !

----------


## Julia_A

> **,   ,   ! 
>    ,     ""   !


 ,  ,   .

,  .  :Smilie:  
     ,             ?

----------

*Julia_A*,    ?  !

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,    ?  !


  ,   1    (90.3 - 68.2).      ?

----------

,  .

----------

.     ,         .      .

----------


## Julia_A

**,  .

   ,   - :   ()    ?   ?      ?

 ,        50 -  76.2.   76.5 ?

:    006       1 = 1,00 ,     ?       .

----------

1 76.2    (    ).
  76.5.

  ,     .

,   , ,     .

----------


## Julia_A

:    ,   ,              ! -   ,         :Frown:  .

----------

*Julia_A*,  ,   .
    ,  .

----------


## Julia_A

19  2007  N 196- " "    2008 .       ?

----------

*Julia_A*,   :Smilie: 

,  .
,      .




> * 13  1997* . N 09-11-1924-96
> 
>              ,         ,         ,  .
>          (. 5 . 358),          .
>  ,    ,                   .
>           ,        ,    ,         .
>             ,      ,    .
>          .
> 
> ...

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,  
> 
> ,  .
> ,      .


**, .   .       .

----------


## Julia_A

**,  .

 :        ,        ? ..    ,       (      ),     .   ?    - .

  :      -      ,       20,     :  ,  .      1 7.7   ,          ?  :Frown:

----------

.       ,  ,    .  ,    :Frown: 
,  , , ,   -   .

        ,       ,           .

----------


## Julia_A

,   .

**         :  - ,  - . (.15      ).

  -  .

  ,    , ,        .

----------

.      : "   ",         .

----------


## Julia_A

> .      : "   ",         .


 ,    ,  .   ,                         ,   - -.     ,       .  :Frown:

----------


## Julia_A

,  .  :Smilie:  

     ,          .

   :  ( ),   ,   ,             :Confused: ?    ?

----------

2 ,  ,  ,   .
        ,     ,     .       .
 .

----------


## Julia_A

3- :  - ,   -  ,    ,    .

     (        )       ?  .

----------

> ,    .


 



> (        )       ?


  :Smilie:    !

----------


## Julia_A

**,      ( )  ?   ,  -     ,  .     - ,  , ,    ..   .

----------

:Frown: 
 :Frown: 



> - ,  , ,    ..   .


      .     ,      !   -    .

----------


## rostovshik

.  .
 .    ,   01  2006   .   .
.       ?      .  .   -     .       .   -     1 .           .      145  .
  .      -  .    .    .( 30 ..).               .
 .          . .  .    .

 .       .  76  76.1.1   , 76.2  .

.     .          .               . 01  2006       (    ).                .      .

.
        002       .     .         002.     1          .   2  .
          .    ,    .          44. ( 44.1.1-   ,44.1.2  , 44.1.3 -  .).           .     .(    ).
  .          ? ..         (   90.1.1)?

----------


## Julia_A

> .  .


    .




> .        ?       .  .   -     .       .   -     1 .           .      145  .


  ,  ,   ,        .




> .      -  .    .    .( 30 ..).               .


  .




> .           . .   .     .


   .      ?




> .       .  76  76.1.1   , 76.2  .


      76.5,     .




> 002       .     .         002.     1          .   2  .


 002  ,       ,    ,     .     ,  002,    .

----------


## rostovshik

.         .
 "      2 (   .
        ..  ..      .
     ,   .
             .(     ,          ,  .).          ,     .       .         .
          -  30-50 ..   .
     ligalomb.ru  .      .(    .)        .

  . 2003 .           .       .       .     30 ..     .       .   .
           .     .           .    .  http://www.united-lombard.spb.ru/association/index.htm

----------


## Julia_A

> .     .          .               . 01  2006       (    ).                .      .


   ,    ?  ? , ..   ,  .

     , ..      ,           ,     -    - ?          .

----------


## rostovshik

.            76-70.1 ( )
     .
3        .       2       .
  -  .        .  .
.      ?
          ?  ?
    .    .  .
       .             .   .

  .     (   ).  2  (      )

----------


## Julia_A

,   , .

----------


## rostovshik

.     -      .          .      .
         .
,          ()   ().           (        )

----------


## Julia_A

> 3        .       2       .


  :Smilie:  ,    .




> -  .        .  .


          -   ,      .         .    ()    ,  ,        . 




> .      ?
>           ?  ?


                ().




> .     (   ).  2  (      )


,   - 2 .

----------


## Julia_A

> .     -      .          .      .
>          .
> ,          ()   ().           (        )


76.5 - 90.1.1 () 24,00    

  ()

76.5 - 90.1.1 () 12,00   

  ()

          :
90.3 - 68.2

    .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,   - 2 .


  :Embarrassment:  , 1           .
  (      1):
 : 
76.5 - 50.1 - 750,00 ()
 : 
76.5 - 90.1.1 () - 9,00
76.5 - 90.1.1 () - 9,69
50.1 - 76.5 - 768,69 ()

----------

> ?      .  .   -     .       .   -     1 .


 !    .





> 002      .     .        002.     1          .   2  .


,    (120  )    (       )      **  ** ... 

        ;  ,     .  ,    002   .




> .          ? ..         (   90.1.1)?


           .  , , .       ,   .  ,      , , ,     -.
..  . 




> . .  .


  ,   ,    (    ) -     -   ,   .   .

----------


## rostovshik

.      002        ..     .         .
    .                10   .
       .(      )
       .?          .   .
 .?         90.1.3 ( ).   .  .
         .
       .

              .  ?

----------

> .      002        ..     .         .


  ,   002.    1.



> .               10   .
>        .(      )


    . 120  .



> .?


?         :Embarrassment:      .

----------


## Julia_A

> .  ?


   ,  ,        .   ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,   002.    1.


**,  .
         (    002),     002?

----------


## rostovshik

. 1    .       002 .
.     100%    .

----------

> . 1


 ?

----------


## rostovshik

,   ,    (              ( )             .     .    .        002 ?.        ?
 ,  ,              (90.1.1.)?     .,    .
 .          ()       .   .

----------


## Julia_A

> . 2003 .           .       .       .     30 ..     .       .   .


 ,     :Smilie:  .

-    , ,       (        ),        .     ,     .

----------


## Julia_A

> .  ?


        .  ,     :Frown:  ?            (,  ,  -).

----------


## rostovshik

.
   ( )      .  .?
             .     100   30 ..
               ..        .       (. ),           .    . .  .     ?     ,
        .
    ,       .
       -      .
    .

----------


## rostovshik

?

----------


## Julia_A

, .  :Smilie:  

  rostovshik - ,    ?

                 ?

----------

> ?


    ,       ,     **   :Smilie: 

 :Smilie:

----------

!   ! 
,,  . ..   . 
  4  (, ),   ,1    .     .           ?
  ,        . ?
       ,   ? 
            .        , ,   ,      . ?
            ,   .     ,   ?

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=154062   -      .

----------


## rostovshik

. .        ?
  -   .   3   -      ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:          (   )  .

----------


## Julia_A

-         :Frown:  ,  , ,    .




> ,       ,     **


, **.  :Smilie:       .




> . .        ?
>   -   .   3   -      ?


*rostovshik*,  .          ? ,    .   ,    1 ?

  ,     :Frown:  .

, ,        .  ?     ?      ? 

          (),     3      .  .

** :   ,           20    ,      " "  0,5%      :
, ,  ...,  ...     :  ()    ,            ..
 - 350,00,       , 
     - 189,00, 
   - 4,52, 
        - 2,72.		
*    - 546,24 (350+189+4,52+2,72)*   ,             .                 . 350    .

        :      700,00 ,    ()   546,24,         543,52 (   ),   2,72    ???

----------


## rostovshik

.           ,                     ..    1     76      60 ( .)  -       41.2        .   2   .  .
                         .
       -     .     .     .   -     ()    .           .    .

----------


## Julia_A

> .
>        -     .     .     .   -     ()    .           .    .


.

    : 
71 - 50
76.5 (60) - 71
 : 20 - 76.5 (60)  

,    ,           .

      1:
   (1   ):
02.1 - 01.1  300,00
76.5 ()  90.1.1 ()  100,00
76.5 ()  90.1.1 ()  2,60

:
50 - 76.3 ()  500,00
   : 76.3 ()  76.5 () - 500,00

 ,     1    .   76.5    ""       ,    ? 
76.5 () - 76.5 ( ) - 97,40

       (, ) ,   ?

----------


## rostovshik

.

71 50
71 91,2
            .

----------


## Julia_A

*rostovshik*,  (  ), ,  ,  .

,    ?   (  )      ?

----------


## Hot ice

[QUOTE=rostovshik;51433121]
                         .

 ,         .

----------


## rostovshik

(    ).   .    .
  ?       145 .
   156          .        (    " ")      .

----------


## Julia_A

rostovshik,  . ,  ,         :Frown:  .

       ?
    115- "  "  ,       ?     ,         -    ?

----------


## olgatomsk

. ,   .

----------


## olgatomsk

.  ,     ,      "".      ,        ,     ...))

----------


## olgatomsk

.     ,         . ..   ( 2008 )    ,     ,     .    -   ,                   .      ( ,    ,  .       ),    (..     ,    ) .

----------


## Julia_A

> .  ,     ,      "".      ,        ,     ...))


     .  :Big Grin:  

   ,    ,                 .

----------


## Hot ice

> ?       145 .
>    156          .        (    " ")      .


       ,            ,                  , ..          (    )           .    ?

----------


## Julia_A

> ..          (    )


   ,  (     +   ..   )       ,       ?  :Frown:  




> .    ?


      ?

----------

,   25         .       :Smilie:

----------


## Hot ice

> ,  (     +   ..   )       ,       ?  
> 
>       ?


  :1.    100   105    5 .      ,      . ?
2.   100 .      ..    105 .       105    100  5 . ,        ,      5 .   . (    115 .    10   ).
  ,     ,             .  

     -  .

----------


## olgatomsk

.           .      ,     ,  , -.       ,       ,  , .         ,       . ,  - ,       ,           ,   .    ,     ,   ))

----------


## olgatomsk

.     (  - )   -   ,    . 62 (       ),   62-90.1             .          (  ).    .  ,   -   18%.         145  ( ,  ).       ,    ,     ,     ,   ,   ,     . -  91 ,  ,    ,     76.4,       ,   (     )       91 ,     24%.     .

----------


## olgatomsk

.   . ..     ,   , -, ,  , .      -  ,           ,   .     ,   ,  ,   ,    ,    .     ,      /,  .,  , ,   ,  .      -,          .  ,   ,     . 
-     ,    ,      ,          ,       ,    .

----------


## olgatomsk

.      ,    . ..      ,         .          ,    .

----------


## olgatomsk

,       -    ,      .         "".      ,    ??

----------


## Julia_A

> .     (  - )   -   ,    . 62 (       ),   62-90.1             .          (  ).    .  ,   -   18%.         145  ( ,  ).       ,    ,     ,     ,   ,   ,     . -  91 ,  ,    ,     76.4,       ,   (     )       91 ,     24%.     .


    , -      :Frown:  .         ( ,     )?
     62 , . 
     ?

  (     ,       )   ,   ( , , , , ,  ),    (  ,     ..),      .        (   )?

----------


## olgatomsk

,     ,  , ,       .        ,  ,          -. (   1- )           -    ,     .   . 
       ,    :    ,      ,    ,  ,   .       -       58.2,             ,      ( ),   ,       58/ ( ),         . ..    58/  58.2.  ,      58 ,        ,      .

----------


## olgatomsk

62 ,     , -,  -  . :  62  90.1  ,  50  62  .        76 .

----------


## Julia_A

,    ,    ,  ,    .

"   ,            .
   ,    ,       ,    .     ()  (             )     ,        ,   . 358  . 
   . 146          .            ,    ,    ,   .
 . 143         . ,     .  ,   ,         ,         ,   . 38       ,  . *          (),     3  24  .*
 , ,       ,        .    . 
 ,   ,           ."

**,       ? 
-    2    ,  ,         :Frown:  .     3000,00,     ,       .

----------


## olgatomsk

2008 ,       ,             . ..   2007 .      ,          (   ),    ,   ,   ""   .    ,  ,   . -    ,         ,            ,  ,         ,   .        . 
            . ..           . 
        ,   ? ,   .  ,  1      (     -  ),   ,  ?

----------


## Julia_A

> 2008 ,       ,             . ..   2007 .


,   .




> ,   ? ,   .  ,  1      (     -  ),   ,  ?


   ,     ,     ,   - .      ,    (  ) .       ,   ,   ,   .      1    .

----------


## olgatomsk

,     ,  , .  ,      / (    -     ) ,   ,   . ..     ,      ,       .  ,     - ,     ,  ,     .
,     ,  ,   ,   ,     ,       .    ,   .
 -    ,        ,  ,     , ,    100  ,           ,   ,        ,     ,     -      ,   .     " ". 
     ,  -      ,         . ,      .

----------


## Julia_A

()   ? 
         (  )    : 
-      ,               (. 5 . 3 . 149  ); 
-           (. 15 . 3 . 149  ). 
           ,     ,        .  . 149      (   ). 
 , .  . 149      "  ".        ,           ,  ,    ,   . 
 ! 
   ,      " "    ,             ,   ,                 ( N -9-031250  29. 07. 2003). 
        ,  (  )          . 
: http://alldocs.ru/download/txt.php?id=2936

----------


## Julia_A

,    ,     ,        .

       ,   , :
    -           ,    - ,  .  ,    ,     ,    .

      ,             ( 1000,00:11818)    ( 90.3 -  68.2).               %      .

 ,           ?

----------


## olgatomsk

))   .    , , :
 ,       ,   ,        .
,        ,     ,        .  ,   ,   ,     .     ,     ,      ,           ()        ( 1  2  146,  1  3  39  ).
         22  2006  N 03-02-07/1-161:
"...    5  38       ,      ,        .
   21 "   "  ,        ,            .
    15  3  149      ... ."
    ,         4  170      ,         (, ),  ,       ,   5       .     ,         (, ),      ,      ,   172  .
  11 1    (     27.07.2006 N 137-)    .
"     -        ()    () ,  ,   ,          -  ".

----------


## olgatomsk

7.
    120 000       ,   ,   270 000        ,     - 41 186,44 ,   228 813,56 .
    ,     ,    30 000 ,     - 4 576,27 .
       .         .
             .
,    ,      ,    5  10/99 ( N 19),      .
      ,    ,     26 " ".            ( ,     ).
                (  )  ,    30,77% (120 000  / (120 000  + 270 000 )  100%),        ( )  69,23% (270 000  / (120 000  + 270 000 )  100%).
,     ,         ,        ,  3 168,15  (4 576,27   69,23%).   ,     ,    ,  1 408,12  (4 576,27   30,77%).
      .               17 600,85  (25 423,73   69,23%),           7 822,88  (25 423,73   30,77%).
            ,     ()  ( 10  1  264   ( N 4)).
        :
  20 " ": 20-1 ",       "; 20-2 ",     ";
  90-1 "": 90-1-1 "   ,     "; 90-1-2 "      ";
  90-2 " ": 90-2-1 "     "; 90-2-2 "   ".

┌─────────────────────────┬─────────┬──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
│    │ ,  │                                            │
├───────────┬─────────────┤   │                                                              │
│      │       │         │                                                              │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│    26     │     60      │25 423,73│                             │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│    19     │     60      │4 576,27 │                                   │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│    60     │     51      │ 30 000  │                            │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│    76     │   90-1-1    │ 120 000 │        │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│   20-1    │     26      │7 822,88 │     ,      │
│           │             │         │                                 │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│   20-1    │     19      │1 408,12 │  ,         ,│
│           │             │         │                       │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│  90-2-1   │    20-1     │9 231,00 │            │
│           │             │         │ (7 822,88  + 1 408,12 )                 │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│    76     │   90-1-2    │ 270 000 │                        │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│  90-1-2   │     68      │41 186,44│                                                   │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│   20-2    │     26      │17 600,85│     ,      │
│           │             │         │                                               │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│  90-2-2   │    20-2     │17 600,85│                          │
├───────────┼─────────────┼─────────┼──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│    68     │     19      │3 168,15 │                         │
└───────────┴─────────────┴─────────┴──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

----------


## olgatomsk

))
, ,  ,        , , ,   .
       .      ,     .   ,     ,      ,      ,     ,    -  .         -,     .        ,         .  -    -   ,      , ,.

----------


## Julia_A

,   ,    .

     ,   ""?
    ?     ,       ?

----------


## olgatomsk

" ",     .  ,    ,   ,          76  ""     ,    ,    ,  - . - -      ,             ,   ,  ,   500 ,               .
  ,   ,   ,   , ,  ))

----------

,      ,        .                   .        ,  :              - ???
 ,        ?
 ,                  ???

----------


## olgatomsk

.     ,     ,  ,   (        ). - :    ,         ,    .    ,       :      ,    .       ,     ,   ,     .       1%  ,   - 1,5%.       ,     . 
    ,    -     , ,  (   ),   ,   . 
  :
  -       -       (      ) -       -      .        ( ,   ,    ,  ),        ,   ,   ,     ,   .      ,     -    ,      ,  , , ,     . 
           -     -      .          -  , ..     .

----------


## olgatomsk

?  ,      -  , , , , , , , , , ,       . ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## glance

!  :Big Grin:  

 :Smilie:     ... 

     ...
17               -          () .

Julia_A,       ?   - ,     ...  

   ...       44 ...       26 ... , ,     ?          ....
  ,       (25  26)    ...  ?

----------


## Julia_A

> !  
>     ...


  :Wow:  .    .




> ...
> 17               -          () .


   ,   .      3          .




> Julia_A,       ?   - ,     ...


     ,      ,    .




> ...       44 ...       26 ... , ,     ?          ....
>   ,       (25  26)    ...  ?


     ,     ,     20  26 , - .

    ?

----------


## glance

:Smilie:          1C....
      -  ...  ...     ...

----------


## Julia_A

:   ,          ?    -,         .  :Frown:

----------


## glance

,     :
 :
 58.3   50    
   :  002.2          

  :
 50 62   (  %)
   ,       : 
62 76.5 (     58.3)   
62 90.1.1     

   002.2

 ,    76  58...    ,       .... 

 :Smilie:     ?

, ,   / ? ?     ?

----------


## Julia_A

:
 - 00  - 1000,00
76.5 () - 50.1  - 800,00

 -  ,      002,        002   .

   : 
00 -   - 1000,00
76.5 () - 90.1.1 (%)  - 200,00
76.5 () - 90.1.1 ()  - 10,00
(,     -  ,       ?    )

  50.1 - 62  - 1500,00 (   76.5,     62 (  )    ).
    : 62 - 76.5 () - 1500,00   ,     -       ,    76.5 () - 76.5 ( ) - 490,00,        , .    76.3 ""   ,   . ,  1       .

,     ?          0,5%   ,   ,      20 ,   ,       0,5%   .

 58 (76):    58 ,      ,   ,     76.

/   ,   ,   40-50% .

----------


## glance

...

    ,  ,   .,  ...       " " (    .  ),      ,  ...    .  , .

  ...      .      ,       0,5% .   76.5 50  .       .  :yes:

----------


## Julia_A

,    ,    ?

----------


## Hot ice

,       1.01.08              .           ?      . 
         ( )?

----------


## Julia_A

> ,       1.01.08              .           ?      . 
>          ( )?


        ,        .          ,       .

   ,              .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,     ,  , ,       .        ,  ,          -. (   1- )           -    ,     .   .


,        ?    ,  ?

----------


## Hot ice

> ,        .          ,       .


   ,     .         ?



> ,              .
> 		 / message 	 controls


            ?

----------


## olgatomsk

- "     01.01.08-31.01.08 "
    ,    .
   :
 58.3  50 -    
 002 -    
 62  90.1 -    
 :
 50  58.3 -  
 50  62 -    
 ,   62  90.1     -        18 %. , ,     ,   ,     .        .
   :
 50  76/ -  
 76/  58.3 -   
 002 -    
 62  90.1 -  %  30    
 76/  62 -  % ( ,    +   30  +  ,   + %  ,   )
 ,    76/       ,          .           91 ,  :  91  76/     ,   76/ : 76/  76/.           .    ,   ,  ,  ,   .
  ,   ,     ,  "",         58/ :  58/  58.3,     ,   , , ,  , .         , -    ""   ,   -   .

----------


## olgatomsk

44/26 .       -  ,       26 ,  20 -  -  . 44     ,    ,      .     , , .      .          ,     ,  . 26      90            .  
   1999 ,  2000  ,      ,       .      ,        26,   44,          .,         (    ),        .      ,          (  , ),        .  .
 -    -        ,  .

----------


## glance

,      .  .,    ...
            ...

     .   - .

 ,             :Embarrassment:  
:

 50 62   (  )
62 76.5 (58.3)  ""  ""
62 90.1.1  
   002.2

:
50 58.3   (  %)
58.3 00   
00 90.1.1   
    .
   002.2

----------


## Julia_A

,     ,   :Frown:  .          ,   ,  ,      ,       ,       .      ?

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## Julia_A

> ?


,        -  .

----------


## olgatomsk

,  ,  ,        ,       !   !        !    :
"            .   ,         N 54-    ,    ".    !

----------


## rostovshik

. .
    .
.      .   .   30 .. 100 .

  .     . .   . 149 .  -        .                . 1    .
    .     .  ,    -    . .(    ). 1     .    .- .  .  2 -   . .  ..      ,     ..    1  .
    .
        ?  .        ..     .              .    -     .   1  -   200 - (   ).         .
            .   .145  .     20       .   .
       .   .

   .       ,  .  ?       .  -        20-30    ..      .       .         (   )     .         ..    .

----------


## rostovshik

> ,      .  .,    ...
>             ...
> 
>      .   - .
> 
>  ,             
> :
> 
>  50 62   (  )
> ...


          ?   58.3  ?    00.
       ?
     1 ?

----------


## Julia_A

*rostovshik*,  .     .

   ,  ;        -     ,    ,  .




> ?  .        ..     .              .    -     .   1  -   200 - (   ).         .


, ,      1?




> .   .


,               ?     ?

  ,      ,   -  .

  :         ?   : 65.22.6 "      -", 67.13.5 "    ".       ?

----------


## Julia_A

:    -       ,        ?    ,   ?

----------


## rostovshik

.
.
  1   " "( .)
 -     .        .  "" -   ,  .
 .
                   01.06       
 76.2         90.1.1      76.2 - ( )

 - " ".    (      ).
                            .
    -  2 .-  .   .    .

1               50.1     76.2         
2 .            50.1      76.1.1        .


  .
  . 50.1    62.1       
    62.1     76.2    
                         62.1      76,1,1    .
                         62.1     ???     (  )

        .76.2      90,1,1      .    ..       .

----------


## Julia_A

,       ? 

   : 1 +       1 +        .

----------


## rostovshik

.
        5  .    .
    20   .     .+      -    ,, .
     . 
    .  ,  15 .   ,))).  -     . .    .
     . 30  . ,   .
 ,  .     .

----------


## Julia_A

> .
>         5  .    .
>     20   .     .+      -    ,, .


,    28 ,     ,   ,      - ,    :Frown:  .        .

----------


## rostovshik

> ,       ? 
> 
>    : 1 +       1 +        .


  , 2    .
    ,     ,  .
   .     .
    1   .          -   ?
 1   ?   .         .    .     .
    .   -  .   .  .   3      .(++  )
          ?
      ?

----------


## rostovshik

?
           ?
   ?   .

----------


## Julia_A

-    :Frown:  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,      ..     ,  - .

  :
 () - 00 - 1000,00
     ,      .
      " "   76.5 () - 50.1 - 800,00 

      %:
00 -  - 1000,00
76.5 () - 90.1.1 ( %) - 200,00
76.5 () - 90.1.1 () - 10,00
     " "   50.1 - 76.5 ()   1010,00 .

     ,   1   1  **     ()   .

----------


## glance

> ?   58.3  ?    00.
>        ?
>      1 ?


       58.3.           58.3,    58.3     90.1.1
  00...   ,    .   ...        ,       ...       ,           90.1.1... 

        .

  ,        (  )       () ?      ...     ...   ?

----------


## rostovshik

?
  -  2     .
      -  .
   . -   ?
     ? 1   ,       .

     .   "  "
 "insert"
 - "   "

   .       -  .      .
       ?      ?            .  -     .

----------


## Julia_A

,           ,     %   ,  ,   2002 :

10  2002 
 76           90-1  -- 3360 . (28 000 .  12%) --     ;
 76            90-1 -- 1050 . (35 000 .  3%) --     ;
 90-6            68 (   ) -- 50 . (1050 . : 105%  5%) --        ;
 90-3            68 ( ѻ) -- 167 . [(1050 . - 50 .) : 120%  20%] --      ;
 20            68 (     ) -- 42 . [(3360 . + 833 .)  1%] --      ;
 50            76 --* 32 725 .* (28 000 . + 315 . + 3360 . + 1050 .) --     ,    ,      ;
 002 -- 35 000 . --     .
________________________________________

        ,   ,         ,         .

      50 - 76.5    .

----------


## rostovshik

> 58.3.           58.3,    58.3     90.1.1
>   00...   ,    .   ...        ,       ...       ,           90.1.1... 
> 
>         .
> 
>   ,        (  )       () ?      ...     ...   ?


      ?

       .
      1   .
   .   2 .
        .  .  . .
.    .     .
          .
     60.  .
     ,   76.2       .       . 
+     ..    ,  .  .        .    .,  -  .

        .
    .  ?

----------


## rostovshik

.
   .  .    .    .
    .       .
    .   .)))
    ..   ?

          2 .   .   .   .

.     .   1   ? 
     .
   .  1        76.5
           ""
      .
    -          -     .    .   .      .

----------


## Julia_A

,      .

   ,         %,  2 %,       ,    . ..        .  ,      ,     ,     ,  %     .

,      -      %.

       ,    .




> -          -     .    .   .      .


,       ,        :Smilie: .

----------


## glance

> ?
> 
>        .
>       1   .
>    .   2 .
>         .  .  . .
> .    .     .
>           .
>      60.  .
> ...


         ,     -   .
    58.3...       , 58.3,  ...
        ... 
  90.1.1,    58.3,             ...

       ?    :Embarrassment:        ,        ,        :Smilie:  ?
         (-)... (       :Smilie:        )...    ...   ...         
 :Smilie:    ? 
         ?

----------


## rostovshik

.
      .      .    .

----------


## Julia_A

,  :    ?      ,         .

----------


## rostovshik

.      .        .(
glance 
 . .   76.2 ..        .     .       76.2..    (    )
         .     - " ".     .76.2 .90.1.1
 21    1000 .31    76.2   90.1.1  60 .(  328 . )
  10  .  20 .  120 .       76.2. 60..  
    76.2   90.1.1  60  (120-60=60)
    76.2      120 . 
    50.1    76.2 120 .       120 .
   (    )     60 .
      60.  -      .

----------


## glance

> ,  :    ?      ,         .


     " . . ",     ,     " . . "...

----------


## rostovshik

> ,  :    ?      ,         .


     .      .   .
    .   .        .            .      .  .
   .  .
       600 .

----------


## Julia_A

> " . . ",     ,     " . . "...


      ?   ,       ,   /.

----------


## glance

> ?   ,       ,   /.


         ...      ...  ,

----------


## rostovshik

> ?   ,       ,   /.


     .)))
    .
3    -   .
     .   .
        .       . .
  .   24     9   ?

----------


## glance

> ?


    ,     ,   (, )   ...   ...
 ...          ?     3- ,   ...

----------


## rostovshik

> ,     ,   (, )   ...   ...
>  ...          ?     3- ,   ...


            145 .     .
     .   .
          .       .

----------


## olgatomsk

-,  ,    ,   ,        ,    ,    . 
  , , ,   ,   ,         -  ,          ,  ))
    ,       ,    -     ,    .    ,   . 
  ,       ,   ,      ,      ,        . ,   -     .      ,       .      . "                (     ).     15.1  "          " ,            ,   ( )    ,      ,           ,      :    -  4  5 . ,    -  40  50 . ." -   ,     ,      ,  .

----------


## rostovshik

-    .
    .   ,               .     .
      .       .   50-60     .

----------


## olgatomsk

,   .  ,       .   ,     ,       . ,   -   ,        -,            .     ,  ,    -   .

----------


## Julia_A

, .  :Smilie:  

    : 
1.      ,   1  = 1   1  =   - ;
2.    ,    :   , , 1000 () + 300 (%), + 6,50 (0,5% ) + 100 ( ),  1406,50.      100   ?   2000 .        : 2000 - 1300 (+%)  2000 - 1406,50 (+%+ )?   +%,             :Frown:  ?

----------


## olgatomsk

,     100 . 
0,5%           %. .. ,        ,  :  ,    (    ),     30  ( ),    . ..    1306,50.  100 . -       ,        ,    . . 
    ,     -  ,  .      -     , -          ,  ,             .    ,    ,          ,       , ..            .             2-   ,    . ,  ,     ,      ,    .

----------


## olgatomsk

,  ""   , ..     , ,  ,        30    ,     0,5% .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,     100 .


 .

          0,5%  50   .        . 
  :
71 - 50  - 2000,00
20 - 71  - 500,00 (0,5%)
99 - 71  - 1500,00 ()
?

,  , ,   -  .  :Dezl:

----------


## olgatomsk

-     ,   ,     ,        .   -    ,   91 - 71,   99. 
    -    ,   .     .

----------


## olgatomsk

))        20 .          -      ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,        .       ,   .  ,    ,   ,    ,   .  ,      /   ,         .

----------


## Julia_A

> ))        20 .          -      ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,        .       ,   .  ,    ,   ,    ,   .  ,      /   ,         .


,  ,            (+)  ,   ,   ,       ,   .

,           ,  26,     .

-       ,   ,    ?        ?   ,       .

----------


## olgatomsk

, ,  -  44   ,   .       ,    ,       -      ,    ,          ,   ,      ))

----------


## Julia_A

> ,    ,       -      ,    ,          ,   ,      ))


  :Frown:  .     ,  .   ,   .

    ,         /    ,     ,   - .  :Embarrassment:  

-      ?

----------


## olgatomsk

-     ,  ,    ,    ,   ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## Julia_A

> -     ,  ,    ,    ,   ,    ,   ,      .


    ?          ?           :Frown:  ,     ,    ()   15-20   .    ,    .

----------


## olgatomsk

?                  -      ,     -   ,  , .  , ,     ,     ,       .            ,   ,      .

----------


## olgatomsk

,  -       ,     , ..       ,    15-20 - ?    ?    ))

----------


## Julia_A

> ,  -       ,     , ..       ,    15-20 - ?    ?    ))


   ,   50 .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,    ,   ,          76  ""     ,    ,    ,  - . - -      ,             ,   ,  ,   500 ,               .


  :Frown:  . ..           ,   3 ?       76?

----------


## olgatomsk

,     ,         ,             .       . ..       -        ,     , -,     ,          .  76    " ",    .   ,    ,   ,        . ,         -  007 "     " - -,   ,     ,   ))

----------


## olgatomsk

,  ,              ,     ,         .        ,         .

----------

,       ?.      -.            ?

----------


## Julia_A

,  .      :Smilie:  !!!

    .        :  ,    ,    ,       ,           ,   ,   ..,    ,  ,       . 

,        ,  ?  ,                , ..     ,               :Frown:  ? 

,  , .

----------


## olgatomsk

-     ,    ,   .     :         , ..  .     - -  ,    -  .     ,    .  ,     ,  . .. .  ,   . ,   .    ,    ,         ,      ,  ,  , .     "   "   , ,  .       ,       -  ,  .   ,    ,      .

----------


## olgatomsk

,    :
    26  2007 .  -6-06/1009       ,          ,         .

 ,  ,       100                  .           ,       .  ,        ,   ,   ,    , .

----------


## Julia_A

> -     ,    ,   .     :         , ..  .     - -  ,    -  .     ,    .  ,     ,  . .. .  ,   . ,   .    ,    ,         ,      ,  ,  , .     "   "   , ,  .       ,       -  ,  .   ,    ,      .


  ,        :Frown:  
      . , -    , ?

----------

!    ,    .... !
          ?

----------

,    ?
    , , ...      .
 ,         ,     / /?

----------


## Julia_A

**,  . :Smilie:  

 ,         :Frown:  ,     .

-,  , ,       .
     ,           .

----------


## olgatomsk

, .      -              .?     -    ,   . "   -   ,     ,  ,       ." -   . "          ( ),         ," -  .    . ,    -   . 
Julia, - ,       -  .          ,      .

----------

, .  , - .             ?



> ,    -   .


     ,    ....  ,     )))

----------


## olgatomsk

.   -?

----------


## Julia_A

.

  -   :
  2000,00
   ,  1000,00,  
 %   - 500,00,    - 1500,00,
    1800,00

      300,00,     (   ).

-   ,        ? ..       2000,00    500,00  ?  :Frown:

----------


## olgatomsk

-     ,     , ..   ,           .        -  . ..  , ,         , .  ,  ,  ,     .  ?   ,    ,           (   )       .
  300 .        ,   24%        .

----------


## AlexRB

,       .              .  .

----------


## Hot ice

!                  ?      12-15 .    2\2 (. )   ?  :yes:

----------


## Julia_A

,   -        ? 

,     2   ,  ,    /     ?     3  8 ,       :Frown:  .

----------

,     ,    ,             . ,   ,    13 %,       ,

----------


## Julia_A

> ,     ,    ,             . ,   ,    13 %,       ,


   ,      (   19  2007. N 196- " ")      -     , ,     , ..  2008   .

----------

,       -

----------

,       -

----------


## Julia_A

> ,       -


   "     19  2007 . N 196- " "",   , ,  http://www.garant.ru/prime/20070727/12054840.htm http://www.akdi.ru/gd/proekt/207196GD.SHTM.

          .  :Wow:

----------

,  ,   ,  ,        ,        .,        ?  :Frown:

----------


## Julia_A

,          . 
      .

   ,       ,         ,       ,      .

----------

,   ,      ,     ,   ,   ,                      .      ,      ,         ,     ,   -

----------


## Julia_A

,       ,    -,   .

----------

?                   ,   ?

----------


## Julia_A

, ,   ,       ,  .          ,  --  ,         .

        , .   ,    1000,00,   1 +1  (,  2  - )    ,   %,  500,00,     - 1500,00,     ,   ,   , 1600,00;      100,00   76,3 ( )    3 ;   -  3  .  :Wow:

----------

,      ,     ,       , ,           ,  
        41 ?

----------


## Julia_A

,  .

   ?    ?
     ,   ?




> ,      ,     ,       , ,           ,         41 ?


 ,  ,    ,     1,           ,     .    %   60  (2)  31  ( )    , ,      .         , 41     ,  -     (      :Embarrassment:  ),   2002 , :

 1 
11  2002    ,    35 000 .,       28 000 .    .
          12%   .      0,9%   ,     -- 3%   .
10  2002    .

       :

11  2002 
 002
-- 35 000 .--      ;
 76           50
-- 28 000 .--     ;
 76            90-1
-- 315 . (35 000 .  0,9%) --      ;
 90-6            68 (   )
-- 15 . (315 . : 105%  5%) --    ;
 90-3            68 ( ѻ)
-- 50 . [(315 . - 15 .) : 120%  20%] --  ;
 20            68 (     )
-- 2,50 . [(315 . - 15 . - 50 .)  1%] --      .

10  2002 
 76           90-1
-- 3360 . (28 000 .  12%) --     ;
 76            90-1
-- 1050 . (35 000 .  3%) --     ;
 90-6            68 (   )
-- 50 . (1050 . : 105%  5%) --        ;
 90-3            68 ( ѻ)
-- 167 . [(1050 . - 50 .) : 120%  20%] --      ;
 20            68 (     )
-- 42 . [(3360 . + 833 .)  1%] --      ;
 50            76
-- 32 725 . (28 000 . + 315 . + 3360 . + 1050 .) --     ,    ,      ;
 002
-- 35 000 . --     .
________________________________________
 2
   1  ,          . 
            44 000 .  ,     ,         .
         20%,     --  5%     .

       :

12  2002  
 76           90-1
-- 5600 . (28 000 .  20%) --     ;
 76            90-1
-- 1750 . (35 000 .  5%) --     ;
 90-6            68 (   )
-- 350 . [(5600 . + 1750 .) : 105%  5%)[3] --             ;

 90-3            68 ( ѻ)
-- 1167 . [(5600 . + 1750 . - 350 .) : 120%  20%] --           ;
 20            68 (     )
-- 58 .[(5600 . + 1750 . - 350 . - 1167 .)  1%] --      ;
 50            62
-- 44 000 .--           ;
 62            68 (   )
-- 2095 . (44 000 . : 105%  5%) --        ;
 002
-- 35 000 .--    ;
 62            76
-- 41 905 . (44 000 . - 2095 .) --   ;
 76            50
-- 1830 . (41 905 . - 28 000 . - 315 . - 3360 . - 1050 . - 5600 . - 1750 .) --   ,      .

   ,   .

 .

----------


## olgatomsk

.    -     -   ,    ,    ,            ,        ,   .       , -,    .. , : "               ,         ,   .        ,   ,    . 2.   :
    , , ,         ;
    ;
    ;
   ,    ;
   ,     ,   ;
    ;
  ,    ."     -  . ,        ,        30 , ,        .   31     -    .       .    -.  - ,  ,        -       ,         .        ,       ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## olgatomsk

Alex,   .   ,       ., ..   ( ).     . ..       (     ), -,    ,  ,   (    ),     ,    ,  ,   ,     .         ,     , ..      . , ,   :    , ,      , ,    ,      ,      ,    .        -     ,     ))

----------


## olgatomsk

,    -     ,  ?   -     . ..    -  ,    ,   ,   ,   , -,     ,  30  -   .       ,  .

----------


## Julia_A

,  .

  ,  .          ?  :Frown:       .     .




> ,    -     ,  ?   -     . ..    -  ,    ,   ,   ,   , -,     ,  30  -   .       ,  .


  .  :Embarrassment:  
.7 .1  : 1.      ()               ( ) - ,  ,   ,   ,   .
     1 ,   15 (16, 18%).

.10 .1:        ,   ,             .
  1 ,     15 (16, 18%).

  2           :Wow:  .

----------

,   ,     3,5  ,            , ,   1,      .  ,  ,      , ,          ,  :Dezl:     ,         .     ,      2007  ,     ,     -    ?

----------


## olgatomsk

,  .        -   , 10 ,  ,  ,  -   ..         .   - 1%  . ..     14  - 14%.     30%.    -    "" ,     ,  .

----------

,        -    ,        ?      ? :Help!:   :Help!:   :Help!:

----------


## Julia_A

,  .    ?  :Frown:  

      ,       :Frown:  . 

 ,         , ..  -   ?

  " " 13 2 "  ,    ,    ,      ."          ?

    1    ,   ,         ,     ,      10%    ,   ,              :Frown:  . -  ? , .  :Help!:

----------


## olgatomsk

?    ,   ,            -    ,      ,         ,       ,    (       )     .   10% -  ,     ,   -     ,    ,    ,      10%     , ..      ,    ,  ,           ,      -     ,     , ,      . -    .     -  ,  ,   -      ,    -   ,       ,    -      ,       ,     )).    , ,  ?      24%,        ,    ,      ,   .       ,     .

----------

,         ??    ,       ?         ???       ??

----------


## olgatomsk

,      -      ,      ,  , .       ,          ,      .

----------


## olgatomsk

,   -     ,    -   ,       , ,   ,  .      .

----------

> ,  .    ?  
> 
>       ,       . 
> 
>  ,         , ..  -   ?
> 
>   " " 13 2 "  ,    ,    ,      ."          ?
> 
>     1    ,   ,         ,     ,      10%    ,   ,              . -  ? , .


   (.12 .3) "               .
".
             .  .    :Smilie:   .

,               .        .   .

----------


## olgatomsk

-   , -,  .    ,             ,        ..     ,    .     ..

----------

> -   , -,  .    ,             ,        ..     ,    .     ..


          ??

----------


## AlexRB

.   .

----------


## AlexRB



----------


## Julia_A

.

 , ,        ?  :Help!: 

:
 - 00  - 1200,00
76,5 - 50  - 1000,00
               :
76,5 - 90,1  - 300,00

  ?

----------

.
:
1.       ?
   ?
:  -. 1000-00  60 (30 -,30-) 420-00 -75-60.
   -1495-60  1000-00,   ?    -1495-60,   269-20,  1000-00  180-00,    ?
     ?
2.          ? (. 145 )

----------


## medyza

,     ,     .   :             ,     .

----------


## Julia_A

.   -  ,           :Frown: . 
    ,         2008   ,     ,   ,      .      ,      (--).

----------


## medyza

,       ,   .

----------


## QZ

,       ?   , , ...    ,  ?         .   -  .

----------


## QZ

> .   .


    ?   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,       ?   , , ...    ,  ?         .   -  .


     ?

----------


## QZ

,         ,      ...        .    -   )) 
 ?    .     -  -  .     .

----------


## Alise07

> .


  ?     ?

----------


## QZ

))   .    ,         .  "" .      -     .
      -     ,    ,   .    /.         -    -   .
    -    .  ,   -  , .
   ))
    ,   " "        -     "**      ",   -   .

----------


## Alise07

...    .     ,

----------


## Julia_A

.

,    -      ? 

     4  2008,   (   ),     (),      ,   ,       (-  ),   3     . -   ? ,   2008     ?            ?  :Frown:

----------


## Generalnii :)

,,      :Smilie:

----------


## Julia_A

> ,,


 ,      .   2008    3 2007,   ,    ,   .

----------


## Alise07

, ,   1,            /?   76.4     :Frown:

----------


## Julia_A

> , ,   1,            /?   76.4


 -   76,3.

----------


## Alise07

.

----------


## AlexRB

,       ,    ,          Expera@Rambler.ru

----------


## Julia_A

,    /.

    ? 
   , , 30,    1   1    30          ?
      -  (  " ",  ,  )?

----------

( - ).      ?

----------


## FM

> ( - ).      ?


   .      ,     .

----------


## I Ax

> ,    /.
> 
>     ? 
>    , , 30,    1   1    30          ?
>       -  (  " ",  ,  )?


 !        ?    ?  .    ,  .    " "   ,     .     .     ?      30 ..,    2   ,   .

----------


## Elena73

.
      .        .
           .    ,             .?   50.2?

      50.2 ,    50.2 (    ).
   ". 2.0".  -  ?

----------


## Lu78

.    ,       :-).  , ,    .....  ,   ,   -   .,       :-))  , -    ?   ,     ,     ,     :-)))     . :yes:

----------

! 
  :    2008.  .    .      .         (  ),       (),   (    ..    ) - .    :       3 ,        .         .   -     .           .       .           .   :       ,       ?      ?     :     ,       ?                 ,     ?

----------


## Elena73

[QUOTE=olgatomsk;51628612]Alex,   .   ,       ., ..   ( ).     . ..       (     ), -,    ,  ,   (    ),     ,    ,  ,   ,     .         ,     , ..      . , ,   :    , ,      , ,    ,      ,      ,    .        -     ,     ))[/QUO


,        ?           ? 
 -           ?

----------


## Elena73

> ,       .              .  .



     ?  ?

----------


## Julia_A

> :       3 ,        .         .   -     .           .       .


   :
"         ,   , ,  . 2  920   ,      ,  ,      .        -   ,   ,  . 8       ( 9/99),      06.05.1999  32, *          .*"

 -   :EEK!:  (     ),  3      .   ? 

      76,3  1,  3       .         .

----------

> -   (     ),  3      .   ? 
> 
>       76,3  1,  3       .         .


  ,         .        ,     - -,   2009.      2006.        .        ,   1   .      .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,         .        ,     - -,   2009.      2006.        .        ,   1   .      .


, .   ,    .

----------


## Julia_A

-  :  ,      (, , ) /     ?

          .  :Frown:

----------

.    .           ,      .

----------


## Julia_A

> .    .           ,      .


,       .

----------


## Eva9

!   .   1   .   /    .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## olgatomsk

,        ?           ? 
 -           ?[/QUOTE]

      , .    .     ..  ,            .   ,        ()            .      .

----------


## 27

,   :                 ?

----------

.     .  3- !          3 .         .    %         .     .     -    , /,  ..  ,         ???     ?   ?
      ? %        ?

----------


## FM

,          ...

----------

> ,          ...


    . -    ,  -  !!!  .,   ,  -   .     ?     ?

----------


## FM

> -    ,  -  !!!


      ,   ,    ..


> .,   ,  -   .     ?


    ...


> ?


 .  N 2      05.05.2008 N 54

----------

> ,   ,    ..    ... .  N 2      05.05.2008 N 54


)))   .
       ,      .   ,          ?

----------


## FM

-    ...  - ...

----------

> -    ...  - ...


     1 .      ?    -      .

----------


## FM

> ?


        ....  :Cool:

----------


## Dashyska

-    ?    -    ,        ? :Redface:

----------


## FM

,   ,  .      ?

----------


## Dashyska

.

----------


## FM

,        -       .

----------


## Dashyska

> ,        -       .


  :EEK!: ?       ?        ,   6-  .             !!!   ?          ?     ?    ,  - .

----------


## FM

-   ,       .


> ?


    ...


> ?


 . .7 . 226  ...


> ?


    ...  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dashyska

:Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:    .      ,   ..?    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## FM

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Dashyska

:Hmm:               +        ?!   -.

----------


## FM

,    ,   ....

----------


## Dashyska

.           ,   ..     ,     .

----------

, ,            -             ?

----------


## FM

> ,     .


   .

----------


## Dashyska

?   ,                .

----------


## FM

.       , ...

----------


## Dashyska

> .       , ...


 :EEK!:     ?

----------


## FM

> , ,            -             ?


    ....

----------


## FM

> ?


  :yes:

----------

,   :Smilie:       -    ?    ,        ,     +   ,   ,                  :Smilie:         ,         ? :Redface:

----------


## Zhanna-2583

!           .     .
   1   .      (   ,    )
1)       ,    ,       (     )
2)         ?
3)      10  20    006?
 .

----------

,

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------


## Andyko

,        ""

----------


## Julia_A

> 3)      10  20    006?


  :
10.6()-60 - 1000*1
006()-00 - 1000

   :
10.6()-10.6() - 10*1
006()-006() - 10
  ,      .

    :
20-10.6() - 10*1
00-006() - 10

----------


## Zhanna-2583

*Julia_A*, .   2-     ?

----------


## Alise07

,     ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,

----------


## Alise07

,   ,

----------


## Julia_A

> 2)         ?


    1,        .  "   ()". ,   , ..        ,   " ",   ,  , .

 1     ,    ,    .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

Julia_A,

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,   ,                 .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

:         ?

----------


## FM

*Zhanna-2583*,     ?

----------


## Julia_A

> *Zhanna-2583*,     ?


  = .

----------


## Zhanna-2583



----------

,   -  ,    ,          50%     .            ?

----------


## FM

.     .   -       .

----------

,  -  ,    50 %    ,     ,    ,   ?

----------

,   .      3   1 8.    .      .,  
  41.01  58.03  
           002   

    ,     " ",  :

 90.02.1  41.01   
 62.01  90.01.01  .

               . ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

! , ,      ,        ?
: 
1.09.09 -    10 000,     - 6000  -   . 
) ,       ,  ?  ?     
(   ,   14 000 .   ?  .
   .

----------


## fluffy

!     -  ,          ? !

----------


## FM

?  ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> !     -  ,          ? !


     /  ,      : , ,    .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> ! , ,      ,        ?
> : 
> 1.09.09 -    10 000,     - 6000  -   . 
> ) ,       ,  ?  ?     
> (   ,   14 000 .   ?  .
>    .


   ? :Frown:

----------


## FM

> , ,      ,        ?


     ?

----------


## fluffy

,    -.          ,  - .  ,     ,         .    :Smilie:

----------


## FM

?

----------


## fluffy

> ?


   , ,        .      ,        !    - ,        ?

----------


## FM

,          .


> - ,        ?


  :yes:

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,       ,    - ,      .   ,     9  3?

----------


## FM

3.     .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> 3.     .


   ,        . ( )  .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

.     ,          3.  ..     .  . ,         3     9      19.  ,  -    ,      :Frown:

----------


## FM

,      ,     ,   .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> ,      ,     ,   .


  , ..    .

----------


## FM

> 9      19.

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> 


  -  .         -  .   . ?

----------


## FM

.  :Cool:

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,             ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## Zhanna-2583

FM,    :Smilie:

----------


## fluffy

,   ,         - .     ,   -  ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

, ,        ?        ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

, -    .     -      .      9.       .2,3,4.
.2 -   ?
.3 -       .    -?
.4 -     .19?
     .
 .3       ,  - ?         ? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## FM

> , ,        ?


    ?


> .2 -   ?


  :yes: 


> .3 -       .    -?


  :yes: 


> .4 -     .19?


  :yes: 


> .3       ,  - ?


 .


> ?


 ....

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> ?

----------


## FM

...

----------


## Zhanna-2583

, !!!!!!      20  26 .   .    -       . -  ,      . ,

----------

,       ,        ? 


> ,        -    ?    ,        ,     +   ,   ,                         ,         ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,            .   .     ? , .                                                20  26 .   .    -       . -  ,

----------

,,           . ,   ,     ?

----------


## Julia_A

> 20  26 .   .    -       . -  ,


    26  (  ). 

      ,  ,        ,        .

  ( ; ; / +  )
  ( .;  ;   /+ ; ; ; ;   -)
   (. ; )
    ()
,   . (  )

----------


## Zhanna-2583

*Julia_A*,            ?

----------


## Alise07

.250  " " . 6)   ,    , ..

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,            ?


   .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> .250  " " . 6)   ,    , ..


      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## fluffy

20  35%?

----------


## FM

20

----------


## fluffy

,     ,      35  !!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## glaha

.      ,    :Hmm: : 
-       (   ,  )?
-         ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> .      ,   : 
> -       (   ,  )?
> -         ?


1. , 

1. ,   :yes:

----------

, , ,    -  -

----------


## catamount

.              .      .


        ?


.

----------


## danaja

!          ?
   ! 
     ?
   ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

, - - -  Z-.

----------


## Zhanna-2583

.       .
      :
58.3 50 -   - 7000.
008 - 
76.1 90.1 -  %. - 1500.
      7500.   .

----------


## danaja

> , - - -  Z-.


, !        ???

----------


## fluffy

! ,       . ,   ,    ?    162-  17  2009     .      ?

----------


## Julia_A

> ! ,       . ,   ,    ?    162-  17  2009     .      ?


  -   . 
         ,          ,       -     "   ,  ,       ." (. 4 . 2  " ")

----------


## fluffy

!    ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Julia_A

> !    ,      ?


 .

----------


## danaja

?   !

----------


## fluffy

> .


   -     ?  ,    .  !

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,            . ,  ...

----------


## vikssa

!   ,    , !!!!
  ,        30 ..  ,   -  :Smilie:   ,      ?   ,        ?   :Smilie: 
 ,    ,    ,      ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

.    ,    9000 .    - 7000,       , , - 3000.   - 10 000.    1000 - .    91.2  76.5  - 1000 .    %     ,    ?   ?    .

----------


## Julia_A

> -     ?  ,    .  !


  :



.									31  2009.

	, ,   ,   :    ,            ,     ,    ,   ,     :
1.  
	1.1. ,          60 000,00 . (   00 )      .
	1.2.    ,   .
2.    
	2.1.          .1.1.          3- .
	2.2.      30  2010 .
	2.3.      .2 .810      ,      .
	2.4.                   .
2.4.         .
3.  
	3.1.                .
4.   
	4.1.    ,      .
	4.2. ,         ,            .
5.  
	5.1.            - ,      ,      .
	5.2. ,             ,             .
	5.3.  ,     ,      .
	5.4.           ,      .
6.

----------


## Julia_A

:Frown: :
1. ,       ?
2. ,          ?  -.      ?
3.   %-   ?    /     1   ?

----------


## fluffy

!   !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## fluffy

,            ?

----------


## FM

*fluffy*,         ,   ..

----------


## fluffy

,   - ,       26    ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## fluffy

26 ,      . - ,       20 .   ,   26,     ,              :Embarrassment: ,  ! !  !

----------


## fluffy

,   4         %  ,     7           1?

----------


## 27

!      . 89506534124@mail.ru

----------


## Zhanna-2583

zhanna-2583@yandex.ru

----------

. !!!

----------


## Zhanna-2583

!
    (   .149).       .   : %     %    ( ).      .      ?       % ,       ? :
1) ...... -   ( %   )
2)     -   %  ?

,   :
-    ,     (  ),  -  ()   .               ?          ?

     .145.

----------


## Vinius

.   ,   .  , ,      . ,  .
        :
1. -- -    (  ,  -           );
2.        -       ?
3. , (  ),  -3,   -          (, ) -    ,     ?
4.        (   )      -   ?
5.   - ,          .
  -            .
 -     () ,     ?

----------


## Julia_A

> !
>     (   .149).       .   : %     %    ( ).      .      ?       % ,       ?


  .

        ... ( 2  2000 . N 914  )
21. ,           - ,        ,    ,      -   ,       ,         ,       .

 , , ,     :
     %-,    ,    %-  ,     ,   .  1.           %-,     ,         .




> .145.


  ,   ,     ,  ?

   ?   -8?

----------


## fluffy

Vinius,    -   -,     .         ,   .          .

----------


## catamount

.        ,   ,   ? .

----------


## fluffy

,    , 26    ?

----------

90.08

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,          .

----------


## fluffy

,       99 ,         84?     ,                   ?

----------


## FM

> 99 ,         84?


 


> ,                   ?


 .

----------

,  ,   -    ?      () ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

.     -  .  /  . ,    -   .?          ?

----------


## FM

.    .

----------


## Svetagal

:      ? 
  ,   .           ,            .      ,          -.

----------


## FM

,    .

----------


## Svetagal

,  -  ?

----------


## fluffy

!  .149  3..15 **    ,    ,    ,   ,         .       ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## fluffy

, ,         ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## fluffy

7,  1010292?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

:yes:

----------


## fluffy

,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Daliy

SOS !!!  ,       .   ,     . 

1)     -        Sadrimma@yandex.ru

2)  ,      (    )    ???
(1)-  
(4)- 
(7)-    0%
   ??

3)   /     . 
  ????    ???        ?? 

4)     ,     .
       .

----------


## Julia_A

> 2)  ,      (    )    ???
> (1)-  
> (4)- 
> (7)-    0%
>    ??


(1)-  
(3)-  - 
(4)- 
(9)-,   




> 3)   /     . 
>   ????    ???        ??


    2  2000. N914
21. ,           - ,        ,    , *     -   ,*       , *        ,       .*

  1     ,   .

----------


## ARNO

!  -         . ,     50 ..,   ?    .

----------


## natalisha

!
         .      ( )      .    2  (   ).    ,      ,      ,     .      ?          :   ,              ?  ,      . , ,    ,   ?         ?          ?      ?

----------


## catamount

.      

shilova_78@mail.ru

----------


## FM

> , ,    ,   ?


    . 149   -  .  .


> ?


    ....



> ?


    -      .


> ?


   - .

----------


## .

.  "   "  .     ,

----------


## Custos

!

        ,           .

 :
       ?   " "        ?         " " ..
 :Smilie: 
           ,   " "  ,    "            ".            ,    .

   ?
            (       )       ?

----------


## Custos

:         ?
                    ,        ?

----------


## Custos

ARNO!

    ,    ,       .   ,          50 . .    50 .

            ,         1  2011    .

     ,           1.  :Smilie: 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Custos

:Frown: 

         ? :Smilie:       ,       ,  , ,      , , ,        !             :Smilie: 

      :
 :  3  (     )
1  (   )
 :Smilie:      3  2 , 1       2               .

 :     (    1  2        )    3      ,   (     )   .

----------


## natalisha

, ,      : natalisha.84@mail.ru

----------


## natalisha

:      ,     ?            ?                ,    ,     ?

----------


## FM

> ,     ?


     -  .



> ?


 .

----------


## ARNO

> ARNO!
> 
>     ,    ,       .   ,          50 . .    50 .


  , Custos!         ?

----------


## natalisha

.
         .           ,     /,     . , ,             ?

----------


## Kanareika

> ,  ,  ,        ,       !   !        !    :
> "            .   ,         N 54-    ,    ".    !



, , ,  -        .    .    ?  ,  .     -     ().
  .....    ,    .

,  .

----------


## catamount

.  ,  -  .     -  ?

----------


## Julia_A

> .  ,  -  .     -  ?


. -:    =  + %. %  .   ,    ,   ,  3 ,           .

----------


## lostmedia

.      ?   ,         ?   ?       ,            !

----------


## Alise07

.        .      ,         ?

----------


## lostmedia

.       . .     .

----------


## Alise07

.       .

----------


## Alise07



----------


## Alise07

,   ,    ,     10 .         .     ,      .

----------


## KoS916

:Help!: ,  ,         :         ,      -         ,        () ,   ,   .
  ,  . .  ?
 :Help!:

----------


## FM

....     ....    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## KoS916

,   ,    ,       ,     ?

----------

.  .    .

----------

, , !  :Smilie:  ,  ,     ,       )))) markel2013@yandex.ru

----------

-, , !      : 
1)   800.( ) - %  
2)   540. ( .. ) -  
!

----------

))),   - ???)))

----------

markel2013@yandex.ru    -       !!! !!!!!!))))

----------

?

----------

??   !!!!!!!

----------


## sunko

.,.doc

----------


## sunko

?  ,    .

----------

,        ))

----------


## sunko

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

.     .   .    .       .      .            .    ,   . ,      .  ,    . .           - ?

----------


## FM

?

----------

.   .  ,    10 .  585     600 -          6000 .    10         9.2 -   . (8%     .)       200         2 .        ..       -    .             - .       ?

----------

,    , ..  10     6000 .      ,      -,    ,           ,         9.2 ,      :Redface:            .       6000  2000  ,       .       , -   .

----------

> , -   .


 !  !!!           ?  ....           ...       ?     ?

----------

, -  -   ,    :Smilie:  ,       :Smilie: 

:                 .                   .          ,     ()        (  )   .            .          .
       ,     ,      ,    ?

:



 9  2010 . N 03-11-11/27

   -                         ,   ,  .
   . 346.26     ( - )                     ,  ,  ()         -     ,  . 2 . 346.26 .
  . 2 . 346.26       ,              .
 ,        ,                    ,       07.06.2001 N 444,    . 2 . 346.26 .
 ,          ,          .
          ,   ,       .
   . 2 . 346.26               .
      . 26.3    ,     (     ,      )     -.
,    . 26.3           ,   ,              .
              ,     ,            ,     ( ),     .
 . 346.27              ().
  . 1 . 702     ( -  )      ()       ()       ,         .
 703   ,            ()          .     ,    ,      .
,    ,       ,      .
 ,    ,  ,    ,                 .
 ,  ,     ,            ,     ( ),    . 26.3       , ,              .
  ,        ,       30.06.2004 N 329 ( - ),    ,      23.03.2005 N 45 ( - ),             ,     .
          ,     ,         ,     ,       .



 - 
..
09.02.2010

----------

!!!!

----------

, ,        ,     ?

----------


## FM

%     .

----------

?

----------


## FM

.

----------

,               ,      .008,   002 ?

----------

?

----------


## FM

008

----------


## Nimphaea

!  ... , ,        ?

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

!  !!  -      .   ,          (  ).      (..   ).     ??      ,       ..      ??

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

> !  ... , ,        ?


,.

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

> !  !!  -      .   ,          (  ).      (..   ).     ??      ,       ..      ??


,  !!    ....

----------


## Alise07

, ,    ,       ?

----------

> , ,    ,       ?


 251   ",      " ..10 .1        :  ... "     ,        (          ,      ),      ,       ;"

----------

,  ,   /      ,   ?    ,   .

----------

> ,   /      ,   ?


    ?  :Frown:   ,       .     .......    ,         ,   ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

.  :Wink:

----------

,  ...   :Wink:

----------

! 

         .        .    ,          .  ..

----------


## Alise07

19  2007 . N 196- " " .4

----------

> ?   ,       .     .......    ,         ,   ???


 . ,      .      .         ,        ,          .        100 % .       .

----------

> ,  !!    ....


 .     ,          .              ,           2 .   ,            -   .

----------

,    .....
  ()   ,       , (..    ),     ? 
       ?

----------

> ,    .....
>   ()   ,       , (..    ),     ? 
>        ?


 .      100%,   99% ,                       .    3-                   .          ,          19  2007 . N 196- " "            .            ?

----------


## mmmmiiiii

,  ,         ?    ,    ,      ???   ,             ,     ,     ??  !))

----------

> ,  ,         ?    ,    ,      ???   ,             ,     ,     ??  !))


    ....
  ,      ,   .
    - ,        ,   ???? ,     . .. :   10 000.,     - 1200.,     11200.(,   )   1200.,       .    ???

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> ....
>   ,      ,   .
>     - ,        ,   ???? ,     . .. :   10 000.,     - 1200.,     11200.(,   )   1200.,       .    ???

----------

Zhnna-2583,  ,     ....  ,   ,     -       ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> Zhnna-2583,  ,     ....  ,   ,     -       ?


   ,     ,     +

----------


## michimarina

> ,  ,         ?    ,    ,      ???   ,             ,     ,     ??  !))


-    
-      
- ,, 
-        .
-    
-             . 
          -  .   ,   .
      .

----------

: -  ,     / .

----------


## michimarina

,,           ,  .

----------

,  !   !  !

----------


## olga-tigrik

!  ,          ?        ?

----------


## olgavas

.
 ,            ,        .

----------


## olga-tigrik

,         - "        ",

----------



----------

,     ,    ?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

> ,     ,    ?


.       ,   /  .. -    .

----------

> ,     ,     +


   ? ,    (+%), ""  3  - ,                 .

----------

> !  ,          ?        ?


       ,   ,    .   "" (     ,  , ,    ..),    ,  ,  .          , -    .

----------


## Natalka_U

, , :      .               .    - ,               ( ).   ,    ,     ,       5 .
!!!

----------

!      .    ,,              .    ?

----------


## Julia_A

> , , :      .               .    - ,               ( ).   ,    ,     ,       5 .
> !!!


  448 5 ",  ,              ,    ."
..  = .

----------

?!! , !!!        ?     , ,         .    ?

----------

,          ?   ?

----------


## MarinaVD

> !
> 
>         ,           .
> 
>  :
>        ?   " "        ?         " " ..
> 
>            ,   " "  ,    "            ".            ,    .
> 
> ...


!     ?      ?

----------


## Julia_A

.

 -  ,         ?

----------


## Dashyska

.   ) - 26 - 60   .             ..     .                 .

----------


## Dashyska

> ?!! , !!!        ?     , ,         .    ?


,         .         ,     "    __".        ,     (%    ).               .  %   76.06,     76.05,        ,  62.01.      ,    .    /     .

----------


## Julia_A

> .   ) - 26 - 60   .             ..     .                 .


   .

     :
68-51  
10-68  

 -      :Frown: .      ,      ,      .     ,      ?  :Frown:

----------

*Dashyska*,  !     !!! !!! :Sun:

----------


## Dashyska

> .
> 
>      :
> 68-51  
> 10-68  
> 
>  -     .      ,      ,      .     ,      ?



       ,         - 60.01 - 51?           .      60.01       .

----------


## xloia

.  ,    .  ,   ,    :
1.   1 7,7,        ,         ,   %, .   ,    2  ?          ?            ,   ?     ,  ?
2.   ,      .  ,    ,      %  .    ,  %.    ?        ?
3.     ,      ,    ,       .  .        . ,        ?
4.  , ,   700 %   ,        , -   .      .    1   .
 ,  .

----------


## xloia

!!! , !!!!

----------


## Alise07

1.    1,          
2.        ,    ,     
3.     ,   ?
4.     ,   ?

----------


## xloia

Alise07,       ,  .  2,4  ,   ,     . 
   1,  ,  .  ,      ,    ,     (  )   ,  ,      ,      1 7,7, .. 3      ,  ,   ,           , -  ,  ,       ,       , ..     1   , 1     1    .     1,   -     .     ,        .     ?  ?   ,        ,  -     ,           -.       -   .       ,    ?   ?  ,    4 ,   ,  , .      ,    .
  3,  ,      ,  ..   , .. ,     , ,       .

----------


## Alise07

,      ,

----------


## xloia

Alise07,    ,       .  ,  ,    7   1.06.2011 .  -         .          -   .  .      ,     ,  ,     .    , ,       ,  . . ,  ,   , 1, 1   .         , ..  .    ,    -     ,     .   ,        ?    ,       4 :   ,  ,  ,    ( , , )? .

----------


## Alise07

,      ,   ,

----------


## Alise07

7.7, .    , 1  7.7.    ?

----------


## Alise07

> 4 :   ,  ,  ,    ( , , )?


      .  ,      ,

----------


## Tori

,    -         .
         ?

----------


## xloia

Alise07,  .     ,      : 
" ,    :  2.0   ,       . , ,              (          )", ..      .    ,     2010,   ,          .     ,     . ,      - ? Alise07,     ?

----------


## xloia

Tori,        ,

----------


## Alise07

(/QUOTE)   ,     2010,   ,          .     ,     . ,      - ? Alise07,     ?[/QUOTE]
    ,      , .       .     2.0,      ,   ,

----------


## Alise07

*Tori*,

----------


## Tori

-   ,      %%  . 
     -  ,       .
    .

----------


## Kovboi

.         .   .     .     .  , .

----------

> .         .   .     .     .  , .


 .    .             .               ..  (8-919) 886 67 96  .

----------


## 73

!
Alise07  xloia         . 
   2.0.           ,      .   .          .   10 .       .     ,        .      ,                (    , ..   ).   ,  ,      . 
..                 (      )   (    ).     (      ,           ),          .       .-   ,     . -      (..   )  .  .         ,  .      .-  ,   .....! 
           ,   ,  .            .   (!)    .      (10 !)        .
        .  ,   .  ,!
     ,   ,  ,       !?     ?      .       ,       .
      3.0 ( 8.1).    ,    .  ,  .    ?         ?
Alise07  xloia      ?

----------


## 73

!

    (  ) .   )),  .   10  (  10    ,    4,    , ..    14).
   500-600 .. ( .,,).

----------


## Dashyska

.    -    . :                .             ?

----------


## Alise07

,     ,       ,    ,  .

----------


## Dashyska

> ,     ,       ,    ,  .


              %. ..    %      .

----------


## Andyko

> .


  , ?




> 


,    ,     ?!

----------


## Alise07

.      ,    :Wow:

----------


## Eva9

,  -      145 .      ?        :Wow: .    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

149.,  ,     145,         (  ).
              ,   145-           .
          ?  145-  -,      -?     ,

----------


## olagree

,      ,   !

----------


## olgavas

.  ,          .      .         ,         -    ?  ..       .  ,    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alise07

,    .15 .3 .149            .            .1 .156

----------


## olgavas

> Alise07


.    ,   ..  ,    ,   .         . 149  ..15 .3  .        ?     ,        .   ,          ..     .        ,      ,                ,     +  .    ,    .        .

----------


## Alise07

,   
1.     
2.         .145
3.      ,       
4.              
5.         ,

----------


## olgavas

.  ,   .             ,        ,    .     ,        ,          .       ,       ,     ?    -      ,         7               .        3?

----------


## Alise07

> ,        ,


    ,    ,

----------


## Alise07

> ,     +  .





> ,


,   ?

----------


## olgavas

,    .  :                 ,                  %     .    %     .       //      . ?  .
   ,       %.     .       7                        .?

----------


## Alise07

> //      . ?  .


  ,     -    ,     ,  ,      ,   3

----------


## Alise07

,        .

----------


## olgavas

.       -  .

----------


## olgavas

> Alise07


    .  . 
    ,   1 .  . 1   .       . 145.           2 .,                .    ,          ,       .   ,        .      ?               ?  .

----------

.145  , ..          ,    -    .145                 1     .

                     .

----------


## olgavas

.   ,  .

----------


## Eva9

> ,     -    ,     ,  ,      ,   3


,   :Redface:       ?    ?    ?

----------

.4      .5         .   -  !

----------


## Alise07

> .4      .5         .   -  !


        ?

----------


## Eva9

, ,  ,   ? ?   ?

----------


## 27

*Eva9*,     .           ,  .   :     01.01.2012 ,  10.01.2012           ?

----------


## Julia_A

.

, ,     2012       "" -     + ?

----------


## Julia_A

.

-    3  2011 ?
 ,    -  .  :Frown:

----------


## Tori

,     .145    :
1.     
2.     
3. 1+2 
4.    ,       ,

----------

> .
> 
> , ,     2012       "" -     + ?


 ,     !   :  +.
       .  ?        7  ?
    ?

----------


## Julia_A

.

       ,    :Frown: .          .

    :           15     ?

----------


## Alise07

> .
> 
>        ,   .          .


   ?   ,      50 ,

----------

> ?   ,      50 ,


..   +%?      ,   7,   500..,  ?   ?? !!

----------

!     -  1500,   1000.     %- 1000 .  -2000.  3    " " (1500  1000?)         ? (      500?)

----------


## Andyko

> " "


  -

----------


## Tori

1000 + 1000 %%,    .

----------

,   .  .              ? (  ?)

----------


## Tori

30000,    .

----------

!  -      .    (  , ,     )

----------

> 30000,    .


  30 000  ?

----------


## Tori

> 30 000  ?

----------


## Tori

/ (  )

----------

Tori , .        (   . ,  ?)    -  ?    ..     ?

----------


## Tori

+-+    .
  .

----------

,Tori.   ,   -      =  ( 1000    1000?)

----------


## Tori

,     +%%

----------


## EnigmaI

.     .    .     ,     2010 ,      ,  , - ,     .   1           7- ,   %    .      ,   :
1.  . (  ,  -   ,         ?     ?  %    30  60 ?
2. .       eleele559@gmail.com.,   .
3.     /.        ,   .

----------


## EnigmaI

4.  .    19  68   -?
5.  .     ?
6.    .      ?
7.    ,   ?   ,           ,    ?       ?
.

----------


## EnigmaI

?

----------


## Tori

,    .
      %%   (      )    .
   /.
  ,     ,         .   ,..      ,    .

----------


## Tori

68.2     .
  -    ,       ,   ,       ( .1 .2    19.07.2007  196-   ). 
   .15 .3 . 149         .
               .2 .1 .156  .

----------


## EnigmaI

Tori,  ,   ? 
-   ,  .1 , , 1-31.01.2012; .4  .9  %.    ?  ,     ,      ,   , %        30 ?
-     .    ,   "  ", Tori, ,   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  ?

----------


## EnigmaI

,      ,       ?
-            .2 .1 .156  ., Tori,      -?

----------


## Tori

.
   %%   -            ?  ,        .         .    - ,   .......

----------


## Tori

> -            .2 .1 .156  ., Tori,      -?


       /    .

----------


## 1973

.  , , ...        .        ?       ?

----------


## Tori

62  76.

----------


## Arihana

! , ,       ?      ""  " "?     :Redface:

----------


## Tori



----------


## Arihana

> 


!      " ",    , ?

----------


## Arihana

! , ,       ,  -?   ?  ?   !    ,   !!!

----------


## Arihana

,    ,  ,  ,   ?

----------


## Arihana

?

----------


## 1973

...      ,      ,      ?

----------


## Tori



----------


## 1973

,   ...       ...    ,     ?   ,         ...     ..    ,     ...   -   ? , !  ,    !    ,      ,      ,   ,  +%      ...,  ...    ,       ...  ,  ,          ...       ..   ,         ..     ,   )) mitrofanova73@mail.ru

----------


## KaterinaE

!
       .
(   0,4   .   -  .    =0.        .)

----------


## 1973

> !
>        .
> (   0,4   .   -  .    =0.        .)


,       .    ,    ,       ,  ..

----------


## KaterinaE

!!! .

----------


## Tori

?    .
 .4 .4  196  " " ,  "    , ,      ,     .               ,  ,   "
.  ,       76   +%%.       3-   ,            ( ).
  (  3 )  %%     . 
,   76        .
     ?

----------


## Julia_A

,     ,   .  :Embarrassment: 

:
76 - 50 - 1000 ( )
002 - 1000 ()

:
76 - 90.1 - 100 ( %   )
91.2 - 76 - 100 (%   )
91.2. - 76 - 1000 (   )
002 - 1000 ()

  3     ,  91.2       + %.        -     .

----------


## Tori

!
    -  !!!
  .........

----------


## tratatyshka

! , ,       1 8.2      ?   , , )

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=Tori;53834848]
  (  3 ) 

   ?         2.0.

----------


## Tori

, ..    ,      ,   ...

----------


## Julia_A

.

 ,   ,       :Embarrassment: :
    ,        +      ,   .

  2  4  " "   ,      ,    .
(            -                    .)

       ,        .

  ,        ?  :Dash2:

----------


## Alise07

> .
> 
>  ,   ,      :
>     ,        +      ,   .
> 
>   2  4  " "   ,      ,    .
> (            -                    .)
> 
>        ,        .
> ...


.       .     ?

----------


## Julia_A

> .       .     ?


  ?    .        .

            -   ?    ,   ?
          ,     .

----------


## Alise07

.    .  ,          ,    .        -

----------


## Julia_A

-        ,      . 
      ,       - - ?

     3 ,   +%   ?   ?

     .

----------


## Alise07

?   ,     ?

----------


## Julia_A

,  ,  ,       .

----------


## Alise07

....     ..

----------


## Julia_A

> ....     ..


  , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tori

,     .    ,      .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,     .    ,      .


*Tori*,  .      ?   1  = 1  =  10 ,   ,      %,   .   ,     .   =  .

----------


## Alise07

> ,     .    ,      .


     .


*Julia_A*,     ,      ?

----------


## Julia_A

> *Julia_A*,     ,      ?


,  ,        .   .      ,   ?

----------


## Tutochky

.

----------


## Tutochky

, .           .    .    ,   .    . 
 -      . 
 -    ,  . 
   03-03-06/1/811  07.12.2011 "     " ,  "   25      ,    ,     ,       (, ,  ).         (. 6 . 250  )".
,            020 " ",    (     +  )???
           ?

----------


## Tori

.

----------


## Alise07

> .

----------


## Alise07

> ,  ,        .   .      ,   ?


     ,   ,   !   ,

----------


## Tori

,     ,     ,    .

----------

!       .    +%%  .

----------


## !!

:Smilie: 

   :    ,           (, , ). ,    (- ,   , ),        .    ?

----------


## Tori

,   ,  ,          ,      .

----------


## !!

> ,   ,  ,          ,      .


, ,      ,    ...    ?

----------


## Tori



----------


## !!

> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## Alise07

! -      /,  ,    ..?   ,  ,     ?        (((

----------


## Julia_A

.

-    -3?

----------


## Alise07

> .
> 
> -    -3?


      3

----------


## Julia_A

> 3


*Alise07*,  .

, ,         :
"  "  "  "?

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,  .
> 
> , ,         :
> "  "  "  "?


  :Frown:      XLS.

----------


## Irina Belousova

,        (    ?)

----------

-12.      /  ( ),       .  ,  ,      (  .. -)   .

----------


## Irina Belousova

> -12.      /  ( ),       .  ,  ,      (  .. -)   .


  ,  .        ,  ,  ,   12  ,        ,      ,    ?

----------



----------


## 1



----------


## tratatyshka

,  ! , ,  ** ???  %     ??   ,       ,        !!!!    ?   , , !!!    .

----------


## Alise07

!        3073    1       ?

----------


## gnews

%,        .
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B0_42:%C2%A7_1

----------


## Tori

> !        3073    1       ?


      ?

----------


## Alise07

,     ,     ,      .

----------


## Tori

-,             .
-,.2  :      ( -   )                 ,     ()   ,       , ...  
       ,       ,   .

----------


## Alise07

100%.        ,   "       ,        , .   (  .)      ".

----------


## Muse Fan

.     .           .  ,    ,           (   ).      ( )    .  :   -          ?

----------


## Alise07

?    9

----------

-       9   ?    .     .        .     excel , ,   ,    ,    ?   -?

----------


## Alise07



----------


## tratatyshka

,,  ,    . ))

----------


## Alise07

www.cbr.ru / /  / /

----------


## tratatyshka

!  ,          ?       .  ))

----------


## liev0606

> !  ,          ?       .  ))

----------


## tratatyshka

)

----------


## tratatyshka

?     ?

----------


## Muse Fan

*tratatyshka*,   ,    .      .

----------


## Muse Fan

.         .    51, 50.1  58.3,     .  .   3     - .      ?   ,          .

----------


## tratatyshka

.     90.01.1 ,   ,    10-12  .

----------


## olgavas

. -    ?     .  ..         .

----------


## liev0606

,   ,         ,   (    ),      (.. ,   )

----------


## olgavas

*liev0606*,      ?       ,      ,   .  ,    .

----------


## Julia_A

.
, ,         ?  -  ?   -    ?

----------


## tratatyshka

.    -  .

----------


## Alise07

> ,   ,         ,   (    ),      (.. ,   )


       .      :Frown:

----------


## tratatyshka

?

----------


## Alise07

> ?


   ,   .

----------


## Alise07

.         ,

----------


## Alise07

,              :Smilie:  ,      ,    !

----------


## tratatyshka

> ,              ,      ,    !


        , 3  ?

----------


## Alise07

,  3

----------


## tratatyshka

Alise07, ,        .  ..    ?  ,       1  3   .. .

----------


## Alise07

,   3       **    .            ,       ,    .  .. !      ,       ,   (  )       .

----------


## liev0606

, , ,     ()      ( 2.6.13).     .

1.    5  1 (  ),   " " -       ,        ,      ?      ,    ,     ,         ,     "" ,      .
2.    5 " "  3 "  "     (66  67) + ,   ,    " ",       -             66?      .  ,  .

----------


## Julia_A

.

 - ,       20,     26?            20?

----------


## tratatyshka

> .
> 
>  - ,       20,     26?            20?


   ,     26

----------


## Alise07

,    26

----------


## Alise07

, ,      .     ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,      .     ?


   3355- "    3.           ,     
,         ,   15

----------


## tratatyshka

!, ,   !!!  2.  1.2.(2  3 ):    %      ..   -  %,    ..    ,    ,     . ,    ......

----------


## Alise07

. 
    ,     .    ,

----------


## Julia_A

> *liev0606*,      ?       ,      ,   .  ,    .


    . 
 :    (  -  ),     , ,    .XTDD, .    - .

, , :

1. -,  ,    30    ,       .     ,   ?

2.  9     - 1,2,3,4?

3.  %    - - ?   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> 1. -,  ,    30    ,       .     ,   ?


   ,  ,  ,   ,     .       .   - .



> 2.  9     - 1,2,3,4?






> 3.  %    - - ?   ?


   ,,   : "      (   ,   ,        ),           . , ,     ,   "   ".     ,     - 0.

----------


## Julia_A

*tratatyshka*,  .

 , ,      ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,      ?


   ,     )) "    "-       1   30 ,  . .     .  :     1  30.09 100/      01.01.14  30.09.14.(.. , %             ).       15%,   12%.  ,  ,       ))) ,   )))

----------


## tratatyshka

))

----------

> ,     )) "    "-       1   30 ,  . .     .  :     1  30.09 100/      01.01.14  30.09.14.(.. , %             ).       15%,   12%.  ,  ,       ))) ,   )))


 !
      ...   -    -   ....,             .... ,    ..."        ?"

----------


## olgavas

*tratatyshka*, , ,   ?          . -     ,    .   .   .

----------


## liev0606

3       ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Julia_A

.

, ,        .

 3   .  30.09.14   ,     ,    /      2014.     "" (   ?) ?

 4   ,  .    ,     1,5?        , ..  ,    ?       ?

----------


## Julia_A

3.   -         /  ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,   ?          . -    ,    .   .   .


  :      ,  "   ",   ,     .   zip-,     .       ,    zip-.   :    ,   ,     . 
   ,    ?   ?

----------

> :      ,  "   ",   ,     .   zip-,     .       ,    zip-.   :    ,   ,     . 
>    ,    ?   ?

----------


## Alise07

.   ?

----------


## Anna2015

30      ,   ,    ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> 3   .  30.09.14   ,     ,    /      2014.     "" (   ?) ?


 :   3  I         ,    ,     ".      .



> 4   ,  .    ,     1,5?        , ..  ,    ?       ?


  4  I          ,      .  ,            ,  ,   .



> ?


  ,    .

----------

> 30      ,   ,    ?


    -  -   - - -

----------


## tratatyshka

> 3.   -         /  ?


      ,        /.

----------


## Alise07

*tratatyshka*,   ,     -?

----------


## Anna2015

!

----------


## Anna2015

> -  -   - - -


!

----------


## liev0606

,  12.6.3   06.10.2014,     ,      , 16.10.2014   ,  ,    (    )    ,     ,     ,         "   ",   ,      15-06

----------


## tratatyshka

-   ,        ..

----------

,  ,   ,      ?

----------


## tratatyshka

,

----------


## Alise07

> ,


    ?

----------


## tratatyshka

,  .......zip,

----------


## Julia_A

> :   3  I         ,    ,     ".      .


   ,        ,   .         .    ?

----------


## tratatyshka

,  ,   )

----------


## Alise07

*tratatyshka*,           zip ?

----------


## liev0606

, zip

----------


## Alise07

> , zip

----------

?

----------

> *tratatyshka*,           zip ?


    zip             ,      .     ?

----------


## Alise07

> zip             ,      .     ?


       xxtdd,     zip

----------


## Alise07

> , zip


       ,    .zip,   .

----------


## liev0606

> ,    .zip,   .


      (   ,         "",    -    ),

----------


## Alise07

?

----------


## tratatyshka

.zip.sig

----------


## Alise07

,     :Wow:

----------


## Julia_A

.zip,       -    .    .   .zip, ,      .xtdd,    . ,         .  :Frown: 

    - ,  ,  ,       .

     ?      , ,     - D:\ \ \\  9  2014.zip

----------


## Alise07

> .zip,       -    .    .   .zip, ,      .xtdd,    . ,         . 
> 
>     - ,  ,  ,       .
> 
>      ?      , ,     - D:\ \ \\  9  2014.zip


   ,

----------


## liev0606

[QUOTE=Julia_A;54384611]       .zip,       -    .    . *  .zip, ,      .xtdd*,    . ,         .  :Frown: 

    - ,  ,  ,       .


          -   ,    (       ),  ,   .    ( ,      ),
        . 
   ,  , . ,

----------


## Julia_A

*Alise07*,    -   ,   ?

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,    -   ,   ?


,

----------


## Alise07

-

----------


## Julia_A

> -   ,    (       ),  ,   .    ( ,      ),


, .    .   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

.,      (((

----------


## liev0606

> , .    .   ?


      ,   .    .

----------


## Alise07

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<av: xserializer:id="1" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/ .xsd" xmlns:av="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/" xmlns:xserializer="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/XSerializer" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
  <av:>1132899</av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:>Processing</av:>
  <av:>2014-10-30T13:30:09.354</av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:>** </av:>
</av:>

----------


## Alise07

*liev0606*,    ?

----------

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <av: xserializer:id="1" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/ .xsd" xmlns:av="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/" xmlns:xserializer="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/XSerializer" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
>   <av:>1132899</av:>
>   <av:></av:>
>   <av:></av:>
>   <av:></av:>
>   <av:></av:>
>   <av:></av:>
>   <av:>Processing</av:>
> ...


!!!!

----------


## Alise07

> !!!!


   ?

----------


## liev0606

> *liev0606*,    ?


  ,   , ,  "   "

----------


## tratatyshka

,        ,       :
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<av: xserializer:id="1" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/ .xsd" xmlns:av="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/" xmlns:xserializer="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/XSerializer" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
  <av:>1129672</av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:>50-14-3210/</av:>
  <av:>2014-10-29T18:49:18</av:>
  <av:>3</av:>
  <av:>2014-10-26T00:00:00</av:>
  <av:>IncomingNumberAssotiated</av:>
  <av:>2014-10-29T19:48:33.07</av:>
  <av:>7811550640</av:>
  <av:>1137847176763</av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
</av:>

----------


## Julia_A

> ,   .    .


   .      ?

----------


## Alise07

!     -

----------


## tratatyshka

,   "  -  ".    ((((

----------


## tratatyshka

> !     -


       ,      !

----------


## liev0606

> !     -


  ,  ,  ,            ,       ,

----------


## Alise07

,

----------


## liev0606

> ,


  :Wink:

----------


## Alise07

*tratatyshka*, ,

----------


## tratatyshka

,  ) .....

----------


## Alise07

> ,  ,  ,            ,       ,


    ,        ,

----------


## liev0606

10       ,    ,    :Wow: , ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Julia_A

> ,  ) .....


     - ?      , ,      ?

         ?

----------


## Alise07

> 10       ,    ,   , ,


  ,

----------


## tratatyshka

> - ?      , ,      ?


  - -  -      .                 )))

----------


## tratatyshka

,    ,    ?        .  ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,    ,    ?        .  ?


,  ,   ,

----------


## Alise07

,       ?

----------


## tratatyshka

,           ?(((

----------


## Julia_A

, ,          ( , , )     ?        ,   .       -   .

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,          ( , , )     ?        ,   .       -   .


,          ,      - ,        (((

----------


## liev0606

> ,   .       -   .


        "   ",    ,  ,     ,    .
,    18-50,    , ,     :Wow:

----------


## Julia_A

,    .     .

----------


## tratatyshka

> ,    .     .

----------


## liev0606

,      "" ?

----------


## Julia_A

,  -     -?

   ,       ,      .

     ?   -   .   ?     ?

----------


## liev0606

,

----------


## tratatyshka

-    (((

----------


## tratatyshka

(((

----------


## Alise07



----------


## Alise07

?

----------


## liev0606

,       ,      3  ,

----------


## Alise07

:      ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Julia_A

(((.

   . ,      .        ,        .  -       ?  .

            ?    30.09.14   76.5 ( ) 1 .      ?

----------

> ?


      ,            .                 .     ,   ,   .           .        ,    ....

----------

> (((.
> 
>    . ,      .        ,        .  -       ?  .


,      ?    ...
      ,    ...

----------


## Alise07

> (((.
> 
>    . ,      .        ,        .  -       ?  .


   ,     ,  .

----------


## Julia_A

..         ( 500),    0,5%   (   %    ),    0,9%?

----------


## Alise07

> ,      ?    ...
>       ,    ...


  ,   .

----------


## Julia_A

-       ?  ""     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## liev0606

,        ,       , "",     :Wow:

----------


## Julia_A

.

----------


## Vikrtori

,  ,     " " -   .   .         - .  . !

----------


## liev0606

> ,  ,     " " -   .   .         - .  . !


  ,    ,    4,5  :Wow: ,    ,

----------


## alesi

,  ,   , "    ",    ? ? 
     ?     .

----------


## liev0606

22   ,  ,  ,  ,       23-30,   ,      ,  , . ,        ,  ,     ,  2     ""   .,

----------


## 1602

-   ,       ((

----------


## Julia_A

:
1 -         .
2 -       .
3 -        23:50,          .         .

----------


## Alise07

> 22   ,  ,  ,  ,       23-30,   ,      ,  , . ,        ,  ,     ,  2     ""   .,


 ,  ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,  ,     " " -   .   .         - .  . !


 ,   ,   ?   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

-   -   ..............((((

----------


## liev0606

,     ,      ,    ,   " "  "  "  " ",  ,      -  ,       .  ,     .  ,   :
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<av: xserializer:id="1" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/ .xsd" xmlns:av="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/" xmlns:xserializer="http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/XSerializer" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
  <av:>1134167</av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:>SignatureCorrect</av:>
  <av:>2014-10-30T15:30:10.779</av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
  <av:></av:>
</av:>

      ,  ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

Alise07     <av:>   </av:>,    ,      ,       ,    ....      ,     "   "...      - ,    .

----------

!
      ,          ,              .

----------


## liev0606

> 


      ,     " "     :Frown:

----------

> ,     " "


 ,        .

----------


## liev0606

> ,        .


   , ..   "  "    ,

----------

,            -    ,   ?

----------

> ,            -    ,   ?


 ,

----------


## Alise07

5 ?

----------


## 1602

,   ,    ,  ""   ,      ,        15 ,   29    ,     ,         .....     ,  .

----------


## AlekOlya

.    .   31.10.14.   30.10.     .    .  , ?

----------


## liev0606

> .  , ?


    WopdRad

----------


## novozhenina

,     (( ?  :


  <av:>{ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}      XTDD : _ </av:>
</av:>


   ???

----------


## liev0606

> ,     (( ?  :
> 
> 
>   <av:>{ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}      XTDD : _ </av:>
> </av:>
> 
> 
>    ???


       ?     .       06.10.2014,  30      ,      ,   ,       , ..        ,

----------


## novozhenina

2.16.3 , ?

----------


## liev0606

> 2.16.3 , ?


        2.16.3,  15

----------


## tratatyshka

5           )))

----------


## novozhenina

> 2.16.3,  15


 ((

----------


## novozhenina

?  ?

----------

.       . 
     ?  .

----------


## alesi

, ,    , ..       ,     .   ,      2   ?  ,     ?

----------


## 1602

,    29.10.14.,      01.11.14.      ??  ?((

----------


## Alise07

> ,    29.10.14.,      01.11.14.      ??  ?((


   ,     :Smilie:

----------

.

        ?     ,   .

----------


## 1602

,      ,          .

----------


## Julia_A

.    ,      . 

  .

    1000  0,1%    30 .    45 , 1000 + 45 . 
    ? 0,1%*365 = 36,5% ?

----------


## Alise07

> .    ,      . 
> 
>   .
> 
>     1000  0,1%    30 .    45 , 1000 + 45 . 
>     ? 0,1%*365 = 36,5% ?


  =30/1000365/30 = 36,51
   ,

----------


## Julia_A

> =30/1000365/30 = 36,51
>    ,


   ,       = 1/1000*365/1 = 36,5%.

..     ,          ?

*Alise07*,         ,             ?

----------


## Alise07

!    ,

----------


## Alise07

> =*30*/1000365/30 = 36,51
>    ,


*30*        ,     30

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,         ,             ?


, ,     ,    ,

----------


## Julia_A

> *30*        ,     30


, -     .  :Embarrassment: 

2000  0,2%    30 .  ?

----------


## Julia_A

=  % /    365    /  

 % = (2000/100*0,2*30) = 120

120  / 2000  * 365 / 30 = 73%.

..        0,2%   * 365  = 73%?

   ,        ,            365?     ?

----------


## Alise07

,         3!

----------


## Alise07

> =  % /    365    /  
> 
>  % = (2000/100*0,2*30) = 120
> 
> 120  / 2000  * 365 / 30 = 73%.
> 
> ..        0,2%   * 365  = 73%?
> 
>    ,        ,            365?     ?


      ,

----------


## Julia_A

,  .    ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,  .    ?


   ,    ,  ,

----------

:     ,  ,   ,     ,   ?

----------

.

----------

> .


 ,     .,   ((((       ?

----------

2? 
   ,     ,        .     .        .

----------

> 2? 
>    ,     ,        .     .        .


c  ,!

----------


## Tinochka

,              .  ,     ,   .  ,

----------


## Tinochka

,    ,    4 -  ?

----------

> ,              .  ,     ,   .  ,


 ,     ,         /,       .

----------

, , .    - .          ?

----------


## Tinochka

4, , .

----------


## sunko

! "            ,  ,       ,        "        3 ,     ?    :Redface:

----------


## lombardluk

!           .
  ,       11  2014 . N 3210- "                  "            .                 .
    500000 .                 1% ,     .     500000                    () (),  ..      ,       2015 .
   0,63%      ?      1%        0,63%    ?              .   ?                  1 %         ?          3      121    121         1%   121 %.         233,190  .    111% ?            ?     .

----------


## Julia_A

.

,    , , ,     .

----------


## sunko

! 
   ,        %%             (  ),        ,         ,  %%            ,    .   - ?      ? 
     !  !

----------


## Alise07

> ! 
>    ,        %%             (  ),        ,         ,  %%            ,    .   - ?      ? 
>      !  !


 13.    

1.              *,      *         .
..    ,

----------

!     0,7%  ,  255,5%     . .         %   0,63%         ,    .       ,   -  ?  -    ?   -  ,      . ,      .

----------


## Alise07

> !     0,7%  ,  255,5%     . .         %   0,63%         ,    .       ,   -  ?  -    ?   -  ,      . ,      .


,      .

----------


## Julia_A

.

     ,       ,      .  ,    .
-        ?     - 9-11%.    ?     .  :Frown:

----------

!          ,      .     ?   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

!  ,   , ,      .       ((  .   .   : nikitina_anna2013@mail.ru

----------


## tratatyshka

- !!!

----------


## NatashaW

. .     .   :


1184030





InvalidScheme
2015-01-08T08:56:32.078



{ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}  ""    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"     "2_"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".   : ""    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".


        . ,   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

-?    ?

----------


## NatashaW

.          
 ""    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"     "2_"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".   : ""    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"
2 -   ,   .   ,

----------


## Alise07

, ,       ,        7 - 1010279  1010292?

----------


## NatashaW

1010292

----------


## Alise07

> 1010292


!   ,        .?

----------

: %   + %         7 .

----------


## Alise07

> : %   + %         7 .


  ,         ,     .  3  7   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

3  4  -)

----------


## 0202

!           .  20   0,8%  ,        .        .     325 575%.   ?

----------

.

    .  2 -   .
, ,     ?      ?    -  .

----------


## PrimUssu

> .
> 
>     .  2 -   .
> , ,     ?      ?    -  .


 - 2 1,  -2 3.

----------


## PrimUssu

!     ,      26/12-14      .  :Frown:  ?    ?

----------

> - 2 1,  -2 3.


   . 

 = 1  = 1  =  
 = 

 2  1 - ,     : 
 2  2 -    -       : 
 2  3 -      : 

..     2   3?

   2      -   ""    ?

----------

-       +          30  2015?

----------


## tratatyshka

> -       +          30  2015?


,    30.01 .   31.03      2014 .

----------


## feba777

,    ,    -   -     .   ?    , , !!!!!!!!

----------


## Alise07

> .          
>  ""    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"     "2_"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".   : ""    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"
> 2 -   ,   .   ,


     ?     ,     ?

----------


## NatashaW

.  ,

----------


## Alise07

> .  ,


  .    )))

----------

> ?     ,     ?


 ,    ,            .     ?

----------


## NatashaW

.  2   -.   ?

----------

> ,    ,            .     ?


      ,     1  ,     .      , ..      2.

----------

.

, , ,    4       .

 3        60  + (    +        67).
 1000 + 1000 + 100 = 2100
 3.1    -         60 (1000)?
  3.1.1 ,    - ?

----------

Z        :Frown:            .      -     .  .      .    .

----------


## Alise07

> ,    ,            .     ?


   .     ,         .

----------

,  ,    ,      , ..      .

----------

> Z                  .      -     .  .      .    .


         ,   ?     .       . .

----------

.    -,    ,   30    ,  1   .     ,    ,         +,    ,       ()  ,     ,      . ,    .

----------


## -

,       ,      30  -0,7% ,  30    1,4%,        60

----------


## tratatyshka

!               -"   ",     .   ,   ?

----------

?       9 ?

----------


## Julia_A

> ?       9 ?


  .

         . 
      ,   .



                     .
                      .     ,      -            ,      . 	

      .         ,              ,                    .         -               . 

,      . ,        .          -     ?  :Frown:

----------

,    30  , , 16  

      2    (  ),             ,           ,                  , 10     ,  100      +7978 870 08 38

----------


## EleMir

**, 
   .            .

----------

, ,          ,      31  2015.               ?    !!

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,          ,      31  2015.               ?    !!


  ,       500 000  700 000 .

----------

?       ?

----------


## !!

, ,       ?      ?

----------

> , ,       ?      ?


         ...    ...

----------

> ...    ...


     9   :
1    60  
2    
3

----------

%%     ?     ?     ?

----------


## _

! 
         (-     WinZalog). ,        ,     1.. 
         ,   ?   -  ,        .....

   -       ( ) .?  .
    ,    ""       -  ?

----------


## Alise07

!         ?       30 ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> !         ?       30 ?


   ,   26 ,  .    )

----------


## Alise07

> ,   26 ,  .    )


     pdf?

----------


## tratatyshka

> pdf?


,    .pdf

----------


## Alise07

!     )))

----------

.

-  -    9       01  30 ,      -    ?

----------


## Alise07

> .
> 
> -  -    9       01  30 ,      -    ?


4  2014

----------

!        ,      .   1 ,    ,          .   ,   ?   -    ?     ?  ,       ?     ....        ...   :Frown:

----------


## Alise07

> !        ,      .   1 ,    ,          .   ,   ?   -    ?     ?  ,       ?     ....        ...


   -,

----------

*Alise07*, .   .

----------

.               30  ?        ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> .               30  ?        ?


  .  .      30.01,        .

----------

, ,      ,     .

----------


## Julia_A

.

 -       - 2.16.3  1.2.85.4  26.12.14?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Julia_A

-       1260      10,    97.
     4   ?    1.1.  ?   ?

----------

.

 , ,  - - 2.2.   , .  ,  ,                90 -     66   67    -  4 14   2014 ?

----------


## Alise07

> -       1260      10,    97.
>      4   ?    1.1.  ?   ?


       1.1.

----------


## Julia_A

> 1.1.


*Alise07*,    ,    4 - 1.  = 2.  + 3.  =   1?

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,    ,    4 - 1.  = 2.  + 3.  =   1?


 ,

----------


## tratatyshka

> .
> 
>  , ,  - - 2.2.   , .  ,  ,                90 -     66   67    -  4 14   2014 ?

----------

.

  ,             ?

----------

> .
> 
>   ,             ?


,  ,      jpg  pdf .

----------


## tratatyshka

> .
> 
>   ,             ?


  4  .pdf ( 4  ),

----------


## LenaDor

. ,    ,           (  ):   1.2  1  II        ,      (, ,  , )       ........         ...???      , ?
 -2  -         (  ,     )      .......  ???         ???...
 -3  -         ,     ,                .... ??  ,       ?  ,     ,  ?

     ??? ,  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Julia_A

3     -   ,    .

      3       ** ?      .  :Frown:

----------


## Julia_A

-     1     ?     -,    .      ?      - .

----------


## tratatyshka

> 3     -   ,    .
> 
>       3       ** ?      .


    3    !

----------


## Alise07

> 3    !


    4 ,

----------


## Alise07

> -     1     ?     -,    .      ?      - .


   ,

----------


## Julia_A

> 4 ,


 , ,     .

----------


## Julia_A

, .

----------


## Alise07

> , .


 
           ,            9  2014,         ,   01.09.2014  30.09.2014.

----------

,    ,          ?

----------


## Julia_A

> ,    ,          ?


 -     , ..    , ..    .

----------

*Julia_A*,    . .     pdf  ?  ?

----------


## Julia_A

, ,        ?       ?

----------


## Elya124

, ,       4  2014.            ,         .    .       (,      149  .).                     3-  ( ,    :  ,  -,      )?

----------


## Alise07

> , ,       4  2014.            ,         .    .       (,      149  .).                     3-  ( ,    :  ,  -,      )?


    ,   3   ,     ?

----------


## Elya124

> ,   3   ,     ?


   , 3 -  ,        ,          ,

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,       4  2014.            ,         .    .       (,      149  .).                     3-  ( ,    :  ,  -,      )?


    .       1  2 ,   .           ?

----------


## Elya124

> .       1  2 ,   .           ?


    .
,   :
    , 68,76,71,10,41,19,26,50,51,58,60,62,66,90,91;      -,    ,

----------


## Alise07

> , ,        ?       ?


    ,       ,    ,      .

----------

.

, ,            ,   = ?

----------

,             ? -    ?

----------


## 878

? -. .   6000  10%  ,  ? 120%?

----------

> ? -. .   6000  10%  ,  ? 120%?


   125,862

----------


## 878

?

----------

!
         ,  2     ?
2.1. :   , , 9   ,  ,   30      .            2  .

----------


## 878

> !
>          ,  2     ?
> 2.1. :   , , 9   ,  ,   30      .            2  .


       !!!

----------

> ?


1 ,    ...   ....

----------


## 878

> 1 ,    ...   ....


         )))

----------

> )))


500   1,    ,  ....

----------


## Alise07

> 125,862


   121,66?

----------


## tratatyshka

> 121,66?


     121.66

----------


## Alise07

> 121.66


,       ))) .6 353-

----------

> 121.66


:
 01.04.15  30.04.15=125,862
 01.04.15  01.05.15= 121,667
  125.862   01.04.15  30.04.15...

----------


## Alise07

> :
>  01.04.15  30.04.15=125,862
>  01.04.15  01.05.15= 121,667
>   125.862   01.04.15  30.04.15...


   ,    30 .       ?

----------

> 121.66


     31 ,       .
      30 .

----------


## Alise07

> 31 ,       .
>       30 .


 353-.         . .6 .2.2

----------

> 353-.         . .6 .2.2


        ....          365     ,    01.04.15,     30.04.15,   125,862.
   ,   1         ,            ,      ....
       ....     ,  ....    .   ,   1       ...

----------

> 353-.         . .6 .2.2


 ... 600: 6000*356:30*100= 121,166

----------


## Alise07

,        7    ,     ?      ,     ,         .   ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> ,        7    ,     ?      ,     ,         .   ?


   .  :
-   90.01.1 ()
-  90.01.1
-  (   5     ) 
 ,    .     ,

----------


## Alise07

> .  :
> -   90.01.1 ()
> -  90.01.1
> -  (   5     ) 
>  ,    .     ,


      ,   ,       7 .    1      ,    ,     .   2    , .   .         ?  ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,   ,       7 .    1      ,    ,     .   2    , .   .         ?  ?


      )))

----------

, ,       .    ,        .      .        ,     -? , !  ,     2     .    2015     ,   .         .    ,   ?

----------


## Alise07

> , ,       .    ,        .      .        ,     -? , !  ,     2     .    2015     ,   .         .    ,   ?


            ,     )))

----------

...(

----------


## Alise07

> ...(


  ,      ,      ? :Wink:

----------


## tratatyshka

) ,     1 ,    ?

----------


## lombardN

> ...(


   ,     ?

----------

*lombardN*, , ...

----------


## Alise07

> ) ,     1 ,    ?

----------


## LenaDor

1  2014      2.4
   19.07.2007  196-   
    ,     
      .  
       ,
      05.08.2014  3355-.
       ,
,     ,   30  
  .    :   30
     ( I  III   
30.01.2015),    90      (
II  IV,      31.03.2015). 

, ,          ?

----------


## Alise07

> 1  2014      2.4
>    19.07.2007  196-   
>     ,     
>       .  
>        ,
>       05.08.2014  3355-.
>        ,
> ,     ,   30  
>   .    :   30
> ...


,      .      4  ,

----------


## LenaDor

> ,      .      4  ,


                "    2  1 ,     "    8 800 250-40-72

   -   1  3, 2-

----------


## Alise07

> "    2  1 ,     "    8 800 250-40-72
> 
>    -   1  3, 2-


  !   4

----------


## Alise07

,      1 ,          ?     26 .   .  ,

----------


## Julia_A

.     ?    - ,     -  ,       .    .

----------


## Julia_A

> ,      .      4  ,


..      ?   4    ,       ( ,    30 ).

----------


## Alise07

> .     ?    - ,     -  ,       .    .


   3.3.39.6  24.04.15

----------


## LenaDor

[QUOTE=LenaDor;54494054]                "    2  1 ,     "    8 800 250-40-72

   -   1  3, 2-  [/QUO

   ...  ,

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=LenaDor;54494556]


> "    2  1 ,     "    8 800 250-40-72
> 
>    -   1  3, 2-  [/QUO
> 
>    ...  ,


 :Abuse:

----------


## LenaDor

,    -    ,   (1,2,3,4)   .         ,     .

----------

,      .         ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,      .         ?


, ,  .   .

----------

! , ,             ,        ,  ?  ?

----------


## Alise07

> ! , ,             ,        ,  ?  ?


     .

----------


## Julia_A

, ,     1 2015    1 2015      ? 
        31.03.15,     /   ,       ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> , ,     1 2015    1 2015      ? 
>         31.03.15,     /   ,       ?


,   !      ,       31.03 .

----------


## Arohtar

!     ?   ,       ....

----------


## Alise07

> !     ?   ,       ....


  28.     5

----------


## Arohtar

> 28.     5


   29  18-00       .....

----------


## Alise07

> 29  18-00       .....


  ?

----------


## Arohtar

> ?


2      ....

----------


## Alise07

> 2      ....


      ,    )))

----------

,  ,    
    ,      ,      10 
    ,      14 ,   ,      
         ...        40 ...   ...  ...       ... (
,   -   ...
        ... )
  ,    !

----------

!   ,      ,   ,    .         ?

----------

. ,     -     .    .

----------

,     ,    ,     ?   ,    ...     ,     ,     .

----------


## tratatyshka

> . ,     -     .    .


      ???     :EEK!:

----------

,   -       2015 ?  ?

----------

600.       )

----------


## Nephila

> ,   -       2015 ?  ?


 http://www.fedsfm.ru/companies/internalcont _        () ,   ,  _

----------


## Julia_A

,  .

-                ,           ()     ?

----------


## sunko

346.27   ,   01  2013 .,  ,     ()       . 
                ,   ,       (    ),          ,   .        :    ,       ;           *   (   )*;    ,      . . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Alise07

> 346.27   ,   01  2013 .,  ,     ()       . 
>                 ,   ,       (    ),          ,   .        :    ,       ;           *   (   )*;    ,      . .


      ,   .       -

----------

4        ?   90  .  4   ?

----------


## Galinakuz12

!
              ,           ()     ?

----------


## Irina84

!!                , !!!       ???   ,     ??        1  .   ,       .

----------


## tratatyshka

:Big Grin:

----------


## Alise07

> ! ,     4    ???   .  1  ,   ((((


,

----------


## Muse Fan

,     1 .          .     .     .    ?  ,  ,       ,      ().        " ".      .
        "   ",      .   .   "  " (  ).      ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,     1 .          .     .     .    ?  ,  ,       ,      ().        " ".      .
>         "   ",      .   .   "  " (  ).      ?


 ,

----------


## Alise07

?

----------


## Muse Fan

*Alise07*,             .

----------


## Alise07

,     ,     :Smilie: 
      "   "

----------


## Alise07

-    -

----------


## lombardN

2   30  ? :Redface:

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

)

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

!   9 ,       ,   .    ?

----------

! !  -         .ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}   "Row_68"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"  .   : "Cell_70"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".

----------


## TechnoMen

,     ,    Row  Cell .      ,     1  3  .

----------


## Alise07

> ! !  -         .ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}   "Row_68"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"  .   : "Cell_70"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".


     ,   ,    ,

----------


## 27

!              ?

----------

! , ,      (  600..  )?  ,   ,      ?

----------


## tratatyshka

> !              ?

----------


## 27

!

----------

> !              ?


   ,   .

----------


## 27

> ,   .


 !                ...    ....

----------


## lombard_otchet

> !              ?


     (  ,  ,    ..)      ,    ( 3 )    353- "   ()"           .

----------


## lombard_otchet

> 2   30  ?

----------


## 27

> (  ,  ,    ..)      ,    ( 3 )    353- "   ()"           .


 !

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,       ,       !?

----------


## feba777

.   .      ,   ,  .      2015 .   {ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}      XTDD : _.   ,   ,   .     -      ?   - ?        .    . .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,       (  1 ), -       !!

----------


## feba777

,  24.07.2015   ,     ,     .     - . :Smilie:

----------


## lombardN

> ,  24.07.2015   ,     ,     .     - .


 :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,        (        )  ?

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,        (        )  ?

----------


## lombardN

> ,        (        )  ?


  ?

----------


## lombard_otchet

> .   .      ,   ,  .      2015 .   {ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}      XTDD : _.   ,   ,   .     -      ?   - ?        .    . .


            2.16.3  1.2.90.8  19  2015 ,

----------

2.16.3  1.2.90.7  14  2015.

----------


## lombardN

2.16.3  ,

----------


## tratatyshka

! , ,            ?   ,      (((

----------


## Enic

> , ,            ?


  ,        .

----------


## Alise07

!        ?       ?

----------


## NatashaW

.

----------


## oleshkams

,  .  , ,      ,      :
       ,          .  , ,   ,           ,          ,      ,    ,       .
  .

----------

,      .     - ,   ,    .  .    ,    .           ..   ,     .

----------


## oleshkams



----------


## Berezovskiy

.
 09.07.2015  3719-   
     ,        .
           ?
  1           ?

----------

,      ,     .     ?        ?      .   ,        ,   71 .   ,    ,     ,    "" ?   , ?

----------


## Alise07

> .
>  09.07.2015  3719-   
>      ,        .
>            ?
>   1           ?


      .    ,      ?   ,  ,     2016

----------

7.5 ,    -  2,5  ,  83 .    . ,      ).  ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## Alise07

> 7.5 ,    -  2,5  ,  83 .    . ,      ).  ,    ,      ,       .


      ,        ,

----------


## Berezovskiy

.      ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## DenDen

, ?  ,     ,       .
 ,              ,  , ,     .
     ...

----------

!   ,       2014  (    30 )     2014  (    90  )  3  -       ?

----------


## lombardN



----------

> 


!  2    -  3 ?

----------


## Muse Fan

, .    .      ,      1 .2015.  : 
     =   37        37        42    .             .
    -  ,  .   -  ,

----------


## Olga G

. , ,         :
 "  "  "  "?   3.

----------


## Alise07

> . , ,         :
>  "  "  "  "?   3.

----------


## Olga G

> 


 . .  .   ,        .  , , .
.

----------


## Alise07

> . .  .   ,        .  , , .
> .


62 90

----------


## Olga G

> 62 90


   ,   90 .     ,     ?

----------


## Matvienkonik

2007    .
     ,      1 .2015.  : 
       .
 .
  .                  .
         .  .
                  .
    ,  . . . .,     .
  72  .   12 . 
.
    70 000 .

    "   .  ".

   .
 ,      ". ".

----------


## Alise07

72  - 70. 0000,

----------


## Alise07

> ,   90 .     ,     ?



      ?    ?

----------


## Matvienkonik

> 72  - 70. 0000,


      40  80            .
             , ,    20%  ,    70       ,     , ,    . .

----------


## Alise07

,   ,     .
  .      ,

----------


## Matvienkonik

.

----------


## Olga G

*Alise07*,    90.       .

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,    90.       .


  91

----------


## Olga G

> -  ,


  .   1.1          2  1  2015    1.1          2  2014    1.3   -                12  3    .

----------


## Olga G

> 91


  90,    .   , ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## Alise07

> 90,    .   , ,    .


   91,   ,  .       145 .

----------


## Olga G

*Alise07*, .     . -,   .90,     ?

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*, .     . -,   .90,     ?


 .   62 76, 76 90

----------


## Olga G

> .   62 76, 76 90


     - ,         .

----------


## Alise07

> - ,         .


      ,

----------


## Matvienkonik

.
    "  " 22      12.00  17.00    .    3.
       ,        . ,      .
  ,        .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Matvienkonik

. . .     .   .   ,           .  .  .        750.     ,   .   .         .         750   .  .   ???   ,  .

----------


## Alise07

> . . .     .   .   ,           .  .  .        750.     ,   .   .         .         750   .  .   ???   ,  .


   .

----------


## Matvienkonik

....,          ,   ....
....        ....          .
 ,     ,     .       (, , ,   ,  .)     .     .      ..

----------


## Matvienkonik

> 72  - 70. 0000,


        .
  120 . .  32 000 .   3  2015.    11.00.         .

----------


## oleshkams

!  , ,

----------


## oleshkams

!   ! -  .  ,      1

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

?   2,16     ,     2 ?

----------


## Muse Fan

*irene_izymbaeva*,      ?    199,496 .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

216,    ,    3         199.

----------


## Muse Fan

*irene_izymbaeva*,    ,        .   ,       "  "      199,496

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

Pav = (V1 x P1 + V2 x P2 + ... + Vn x Pn) / (V1 + V2 + ... + Vn),    ?

----------


## Alise07

> , .    .      ,      1 .2015.  : 
>      =   37        37        42    .             .
>     -  ,  .   -  ,


 ?     .    ,         .  ,     9 ,    ?

----------


## NatashaW

.  :   =  +-.   ,      ().    ,  ,             .     ,

----------


## Alise07

> .  :   =  +-.   ,      ().    ,  ,             .     ,


     ,    ,     2   3,

----------


## olgavas

*Alise07*,   .  ,          .      .

----------

!!!            ???            ,    . , !!!!

----------


## Alise07

> !!!            ???            ,    . , !!!!


   . ,   ,

----------

,       .  -      ?    ?           ?

----------

, ,          ?     ,       ,    ,    .
     ,           ?
   -   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,       .  -      ?    ?           ?


      ,   .  .

----------


## Alise07

> , ,          ?     ,       ,    ,    .
>      ,           ?
>    -   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,       .  -      ?    ?           ?


         -   .

----------

*Alise07*, ,    ...     .... :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

3,       -     ))
,    -    ()!

   2 -     2 =1       2      (6) ?
    3=9   2   ?  9     3  ?
 3 ,     %           (     )!
 4  ,      , ..   01 .

,    ,     7655..,    ,         ?!

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.  3   .   3    1 ???

----------

> .  3   .   3    1 ???


)    !  2       9   ??

----------

!          3         .       .      3  ,      3-    4     ()    ,     ?       3    ?

----------

> !          3         .       .      3  ,      3-    4     ()    ,     ?       3    ?


           ,        !    -         4

----------

.     (  )

----------

! ,   -     ?   -!!

         3,       -     ))
,    -    ()!

   2 -     2 =1       2      (6) ?
    3=9   2   ?  9     3  ?
 3 ,     %          (     )!
 4  ,      , ..   01 .

,    ,     7655..,    ,         ?!
      ?      ,       ....-     ..

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

!           .  .

----------


## kaurova_tania

.......    )) -   ))

   ! :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## kaurova_tania

> !           .  .


:      ,    30      ,    I  III. http://www.cbr.ru/IReception/?PrtId=...&sid=ITM_64933

http://www.ligalomb.ru/doc2014/2014-...cb-project.pdf   21   ,    ))
    ,    ""   -         ?(( 
  ,                 ?

         ..       ?     ((

----------


## Alise07

> :      ,    30      ,    I  III. http://www.cbr.ru/IReception/?PrtId=...&sid=ITM_64933
> 
> http://www.ligalomb.ru/doc2014/2014-...cb-project.pdf   21   ,    ))
>     ,    ""   -         ?(( 
>   ,                 ?
> 
>          ..       ?     ((


     ,     .   ,  ,     30 .

----------


## kaurova_tania

,      .       .

----------


## Alise07

> ,      .       .


-       ,   .         .

----------


## Alise07

> ..       ?     ((


        , , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## kaurova_tania

> , , ,


 ,    3719-  30  !!))     ... :Wow:

----------


## Alise07

> ,    3719-  30  !!))     ...


   ,

----------


## Alise07

> ,    30      ,    I  III


 ,       .     , ,   2   (?)     3.

----------

3719-.     "",      .        )

----------


## Alise07

?   2    2   "    ".

----------


## kaurova_tania

> 3719-.     "",      .        )


                  -  ))  :Redface: 
                   ?    ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaurova_tania

> ?   2    2   "    ".


  ?   ?   ((             !    (   )        ,      ((

----------


## Alise07

> ?   ?   ((             !    (   )        ,      ((


       .        .

----------


## Alise07

*kaurova_tania*,     2 ?      ,  2   ?

----------


## Alise07

{ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}   "Row_59"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"  .   : "Cell_61"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".

----------


## kaurova_tania

> {ERROR_XSD_VALIDATION}   "Row_59"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/"  .   : "Cell_61"    "http://www.it.ru/Schemas/Avior/".


      ,      ,   ,         !  ,                      ((

----------


## jumija

. ,      ?       ,         ?

----------


## kaurova_tania

> . ,      ?       ,         ?


  :Redface:        1       ,      !
     9            -     )    )

----------


## kaurova_tania

-  -    :yes:     7 ,         -   :Wink:     ?)

----------


## jumija

,   ,   1, 2, 3 . 2-   ,  ,     ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## 05

!   ,            !    , ,     ,   ..,    !   !

----------


## kaurova_tania

> !   ,            !    , ,     ,   ..,    !   !


 http://lk.fcsm.ru/Account/Login        "  ",               )     ,        600..         2,5 .,          )

----------


## feba777

.  ,    "...        2,5 .,          ...",      .      7 500 . - .  .

----------


## feba777

, -   :         ,     ....?

----------

> .   62 76, 76 90


,       ,   ,       ( 3 )         90?   ?

----------

> .   62 76, 76 90


         ,   58.03,    ,   76.09?
   :
62-58  
62-76   
62-76       3 ,    ,                 ?
  .76       ?

----------

> ,


  , ,    ,

----------

!     4     ,    ?    .

----------

> .  ,    "...        2,5 .,          ...",      .      7 500 . - .  .


"...  !!!!!      2,5 .!!!!
.....  7 500 !!!!  !!!!
2.5 *3 . = 7,5

----------

> .  ,    "...        2,5 .,          ...",      .      7 500 . - .  .


 
( ) 09  201015  3719-                         

......" ,   ,       , ,         7500  ,  1  2016                      ,    
 .  1  2016  (      2016 )              4  ."

----------


## kaurova_tania

> !     4     ,    ?    .


 4 " "       !      1  ( 9 )-   )   :yes:

----------


## lombardN

196,015  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alise07

> 196,015  ?


    3  221,513

----------


## lombardN

> 3  221,513


  :Wow:

----------


## Alise07

> 3  221,513


  4  - 208,733

----------


## lombard_otchet

9     ,   .  -

----------


## lombardN

> ?     .    ,         .  ,     9 ,    ?


   ,    ?    ? :Frown:

----------


## lombardN

> , .    .      ,      1 .2015.  : 
>      =   37        37        42    .             .
>     -  ,  .   -  ,


?        :yes:

----------


## Alise07

> ,    ?    ?


  1 ?  ,    2  3   .

----------


## lombardN

> 1 ?  ,    2  3   .


 

 .     12015 __  .     2014 __     1 2015 =      12015 (3 )      
     ,

----------


## Muse Fan

*lombardN*,         .        .

----------


## lombardN

*Muse Fan*,     ?         :Frown:

----------


## Muse Fan

*lombardN*,        ,    .      ?

----------


## Muse Fan

*lombardN*,    ?

----------


## 1983

,,,   :Redface:

----------


## 1983

,,.....

----------

!  ,   ,    2013 ,              ,        . ,        1     2013 .      ,     ,   .  ,        ,        2015?   ,   3   ?

----------


## lombardN

> mbardN,    ?


     ?     .

----------


## lombardN

> ,,,


   ?  ?  :Frown:

----------


## 1983

, ?

----------


## lombardN

> , ?


 ,

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

3240-?           (

----------


## Alise07

*irene_izymbaeva*,    ?  ,   ?

----------


## (Julia_A)

.

   . 
, , - ,    ,   "1.     ,    ,    "         ?

    - 1481
      044525225?
 -        1111   . ?

----------


## Alise07

*(Julia_A)*,       ?    .  -         ,   .  .

----------


## (Julia_A)

.     7,5  .
  , ,   ,      1481/1426,      .

----------


## Alise07

,     ,     )))

----------


## lombardN

::nyear::

----------


## (Julia_A)

,      , , ,  ,              1         ? (((

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.  23

----------


## Alise07

> .  23

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,        ?      ?

----------


## Julig

!      !    !   ?

----------


## Alise07

,         ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,        ?      ?


       . .  (  ,       11.12.2015  -3565)            ,    ,    .

----------


## DenDen

.            ,      ,         ,   15         .

----------


## Alise07

> .            ,      ,         ,   15         .


  ,   15 ?

----------


## DenDen

-  29

----------


## Alise07

,

----------


## Alise07

> .     12015 __  .     2014 __     1 2015 =      12015 (3 )      
>      ,


   9 ,    2       3,     (((       ?

----------


## Maria42

!    .        ?     ?

----------


## lombardN

,    , +

----------


## lombardN

,

----------


## lombardN

?       ?   ?     ?

----------

,      .          :Frown:  

     ,    ,  4   %%   .  

 7     :
1.   1010279   2.    (,)   25000   3.    ( )     -    ?   4.      (, )    -   - ?

              .                   (26).

   ,         .   ?  %%     ?

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.  .

----------


## Alise07

> ,    , +


   ?     ,      .

----------


## Alise07

> .  .


  ?     ,

----------


## Alise07

> ,         .   ?  %%     ?


   145 ,     ))

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.   . .   2015  1,8 %   .

----------

> 145 ,     ))


   3     .       ?


( 7     :
1.   1010279 2.    (,)   25000  3.    ( )    -   ? 4.      (, )    -   - ?

              .                  (26).  )

----------


## Alise07

> .   . .   2015  1,8 %   .

----------


## Alise07

> 3     .       ?
> 
> 
> ( 7     :
> 1.   1010279 2.    (,)   25000  3.    ( )    -   ? 4.      (, )    -   - ?
> 
>               .                  (26).  )

----------


## lombardN

> .   . .   2015  1,8 %   .


    ,   .

----------


## lombardN

> ?     ,      .


  :yes:    ?

----------


## Alise07

> ?

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.           .   .     .                .       .    .   . (      )

----------

292,00

----------

. 
 ,   6  2015 , 6   ,    ,   . 31         25 ,       6?

----------

> 145 ,     ))


,      ?   ?     .

----------


## Alise07

> ,      ?   ?     .

----------

> . 
>  ,   6  2015 , 6   ,    ,   . 31         25 ,       6?


.

----------


## Maria42

,       742,894   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,       742,894   ?


  ,    4  2015 - 208,733

----------


## Maria42

[QUOTE=Alise07;54620104]  ,    4  2015 - 208,733[/QU

      Pav = (V1 x P1 + V2 x P2 + ... + Vn x Pn) / (V1 + V2 + ... + Vn)

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=Maria42;54620203]


> ,    4  2015 - 208,733[/QU
> 
>       Pav = (V1 x P1 + V2 x P2 + ... + Vn x Pn) / (V1 + V2 + ... + Vn)


 /   365/30  100

----------


## Maria42

Alise07,      -

----------


## Alise07

> Alise07,      -


,      .

----------

,  . 

   , .    .     ?

----------

..          /  123456,78 - 123,000  123,457?

----------


## Alise07

,  ,       ?

----------

.

   . 
,  ,   "    3 "      ,    ? 
   ?

----------

.     ,   ,    .       -   ,   .   ( 100 000   ).  ,        .
, ,  .   ?
   ,     -      .    - -  %% .     ,       ?

----------


## Alise07

> .     ,   ,    .       -   ,   .   ( 100 000   ).  ,        .
> , ,  .   ?
>    ,     -      .    - -  %% .     ,       ?


  -         .

----------

> -         .


Alise07,    100 000, 250 000  600 000.  120 000.       1070 000.     .     500 000. , , "     ".  ,    :Frown:

----------


## Alise07

> Alise07,    100 000, 250 000  600 000.  120 000.       1070 000.     .     500 000. , , "     ".  ,


        ,

----------

/  ( ),    . ( )

----------


## Alise07

> /  ( ),    . ( )


    ,

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

???

----------


## lombardN

30  ?   31.12.2015

----------

> 30  ?   31.12.2015


      .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> 30  ?   31.12.2015


 30 .     30

----------


## Maria42

!      ,       2 ,         1  3 ?

----------

> !      ,       2 ,         1  3 ?


    .  1  3     ,     30 .

----------


## Pomir

, ,  ,   (   3 )       ().    "  -  ,          ()",          .        250 , ,         ,   (250 .)   .

          250  0.      .   ,    .

----------


## Alise07

> , ,  ,   (   3 )       ().    "  -  ,          ()",          .        250 , ,         ,   (250 .)  
>           250  0.      .   ,    .


       ?

----------


## Pomir

-  3484-    ,  3, .45

----------


## Alise07

> -  3484-    ,  3, .45

----------


## Pomir

-   ,     2015.

----------

> 250  0.      .   ,    .


 0. 
  ,     ,         ,      - ,    ,    .

,        ,      [?]   :
"     ,          ()     ,         115-   ".

          04      3484-.
     "       ",      (?) .
https://vk.com/topic-110419265_33219239?post=36
*             "" .*

----------


## Pomir

,   ,  "0".     , .

----------

,  .

, ,           30.06.2013?

----------

> ,  .
> 
> , ,           30.06.2013?


   ,         .    .
    . 

           30.06.2013,   31.07.2013.
  ,       30.05.2015.

----------

. ,       18.11.2015  18.02.2016.

----------

17.02.2016     30.06.2013?          ,  30.05.15?

----------

> 17.02.2016     30.06.2013?          ,  30.05.15?


               /,   ,   2015 .

  vk.com/topic-110419265_33219239?post=57

----------

VK.  . (((

1.          ,      ,         -      , .. 17.11.2015  30.06.2013  01.06.2015?

2.       ,        , ..       1  17.05.15  17.08.15; 2  17.08.15  17.11.15?

3.           ? .        00000010,     04     00000011  00000001?

----------


## Pomir

1.  ,           .     ,    (, ,     ),         ,    .          -     3-    .

2. ,         , ..  3  ( )     ,    ,          .

3.

----------

> VK.  . (((


1.         ,     :
1 :  01.04.2015  30.06.2015
2 :  01.07.2015  30.09.2015
3 :  01.10.2015  31.12.2015
4   01.12.2016  18.02.2016 ( )       .   .

2.       ,    ,     .

3.      .   1        .

----------

.        .    .
    .

----------

. 
     ,  .
,        .

----------


## lombardN

,        ((

----------

> ,        ((


  .      .

----------


## lombardN

> .      .

----------

50 000 .  ,   ,    ,          ,   .
 ,   ,   ,               .
                ,   (),          .
     ,      ,  ,       ,  ,         2015        1 241 761 .
,     ,      λ ,  ,    ,    720 718 .,    ,   ,    .
 ,          ,  . 1 . 15.26.2   "    ".
           ,            .
                        50 000 .
                    . ,     ,              .

 ,

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

.        (.   .

----------

> .        (.   .


,   ""    **    ,   . 5    07.08.2001 N 115- (.  30.12.2015) "   () ,   ,   ", ** .

             15.12.2014 N 3484- "         ,    "   () ,   ,   ".

      ,      .

           .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

?

----------

> ?


 .      .
        .
  .          (    ).

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> .      .
>         .
>   .          (    ).


   04  3484. ?

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> 04  3484. ?


            .     0 .

----------

.    .
  -   04. 
     ,       ,   .

----------

> .     0 .


        04     https://vk.com/wall-110419265_48

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> 04     https://vk.com/wall-110419265_48


 
        .    0?

----------

> .    0?


.      ,     .     .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> .      ,     .     .


 ,

----------

> ,


,  .  :Redface: 
  ...      :Wink:

----------


## LenaDor

, , ,       (   ),  ?    09.12.2015.,           ...      13.01.2016.?      5 . ,        ...        , "       .19.5          "...     ...
PS   - 	


    20   30  ;

   -  500   700  .

 ????

----------

> , , ,       (   ),  ?    09.12.2015.,           ...      13.01.2016.?      5 . ,        ...        , "       .19.5          "...     ...
> PS   - 	
> 
> 
>     20   30  ;
> 
>    -  500   700  .
> 
>  ????


     .  .

----------

30.12.2015 N 3927- " ,          ,             "    15.02.2016.

      10        "  ".

----------

!        ....   ,    ))))      3484-. .      , ,   ,        ,    2015 .? ,    01.04.2015-30.06.2015,  , ,  ....    ?   -            - https://portal.fedsfm.ru:8081.    CSP 3.6  3.9,  Internet Explorer 8, 9  10.    -    ?   ?  ?   ,    ?  ,      ?        ?   !!!!   -   (((((

----------


## Alise07

> !        ....   ,    ))))      3484-. .      , ,   ,        ,    2015 .? ,    01.04.2015-30.06.2015,  , ,  ....    ?   -            - https://portal.fedsfm.ru:8081.    CSP 3.6  3.9,  Internet Explorer 8, 9  10.    -    ?   ?  ?   ,    ?  ,      ?        ?   !!!!   -   (((((


    .   ,       -.
  ,        .

----------

> -    ?   ?  ?   ,    ?  ,      ?        ?   !!!!   -   (((((


,    .
   - http://fedsfm.ru/content/files/porta...structions.zip

----------


## Alise07

> ,    .
>    - http://fedsfm.ru/content/files/porta...structions.zip


     ,    ,    .

----------


## Alise07

,       ,

----------

> ,       ,


   .    .

    - , ,

----------


## Alise07

> .    .
> 
>     - , ,

----------


## Alise07

,   .

----------

-   (  , ....?) .   :Frown:

----------


## Alise07

.       ,    10   .    ,      .       ,           .      4    .

----------

,      / (    )   .

  03  2016 .    .
          ,   .

            /.
      ,     .
          .

----------

-     ,      -  ....    2-     ...     ,     ...

----------

.       )))        ?: "                 ,      .      (  ).              eToken  Rutoken.  ,          "
         ,           ?     ! :Abuse:

----------


## Alise07

> .       )))        ?: "                 ,      .      (  ).              eToken  Rutoken.  ,          "
>          ,           ?     !


      ,    .       ?

----------

.    .....

----------

> ?


         ?      ,          ...

----------


## Alise07

> ?      ,          ...


  ""  eToken  Rutoken,

----------

> ""  eToken  Rutoken,


.   "" .   .

----------


## Alise07

> .   "" .   .


       ,

----------

** ,       ?    ,          .     , 4     , ...         ,   "   -      ." :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

> ** ,       ?    ,          .     , 4     , ...         ,   "   -      ."


       :   ,      http://e-trust.gosuslugi.ru/CA 
      ?

----------

** , ,    . ,   ,  , ,   .  ,   )))) !

----------

[QUOTE= ;54634156]1.         ,     :
1 :  01.04.2015  30.06.2015
2 :  01.07.2015  30.09.2015
3 :  01.10.2015  31.12.2015
4   01.01.2016  18.02.2016 ( )       .   .
 ,   ( 4)  ,     , ?   01.04.2016     ,   ,    , ?

----------


## Alise07

**,  !

----------

*Alise07*,  ))))

----------

> ,   ( 4)  ,     , ?   01.04.2016     ,   ,    , ?


   .     .

            .       2016.

----------

> [b],   ,  , ,   .  ,   )))) !


     ? ,  - .

----------

> ? ,  - .


  ,   ,        ,   ,   ,         ,       ViPNeT.

----------

,   .           ?    (((

----------

> .     .
> 
>             .       2016.


,  .       -?

----------


## Alise07

**,  ,  ?

----------

,       ,         .       % 0,5         182,555  ,    240, 675 .   ?

----------

?

----------

"        " (  4   9  2015 .  3719-). , :

 -    06810             06820              -      1  2?    ,   ?     ,  .

 -       -     2   06990 " ,    ,        ,       06010 - 06910" ?

----------

! , ,          0,5% .   182. ,       ?

----------

> **,  ,  ?


,     :Redface:

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

?     ?         ?

----------

,        3719

----------

> ?     ?         ?


 23

----------

**,

----------

> ! , ,          0,5% .   182. ,       ?


     ,     182,5 %. 
 2016         366, ..   183 %.

 ,   01      177,519 %, ..        0,5 %  .

----------

21.12.2015 N 3906- "                    ,     ,                     "               .

http://www.dogma58.com/#!%D0%9B%D0%B...f2e27c7640589d

----------


## Galinakuz12

!     ,  6 .11 ,  11.       ()     ()             ()     (),     ,     . 
..     177,519+59,173=236,692    ?

----------

> !     ,  6 .11 ,  11.       ()     ()             ()     (),     ,     . 
> ..     177,519+59,173=236,692    ?


177,519 %     .     133,139 %

----------


## Galinakuz12

,

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

()   3355-.   2 .      !

----------


## Alise07

> ()   3355-.   2 .      !


 3927-  30.12.15

----------


## Julia_A

> .     .
> 
>             .       2016.


, , ,          ?

----------

> , , ,          ?


     .    .    .

----------

.     .  - .       ,  ,     ..       ,     ,     ..   - 250   (50%  ).  ""           ( ). ,      .   ,      .   .

----------

> .     .  - .       ,  ,     ..       ,     ,     ..   - 250   (50%  ).  ""           ( ). ,      .   ,      .   .


 , ,         . 9 . 19.5  . 19.7.3  .
      .
    .   -.

    -   ""   .

----------

.   ""))).    ,  .   - 11 .   29-. 4   " ", 11- "  "

----------


## Alise07

?

----------



----------

> .   ""))).    ,  .   - 11 .   29-. 4   " ", 11- "  "


          .
    ,  ,     ,     .
   ,   .          (    ).

 ,   - .

----------

, .   ,        ). ,    , - .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> 3927-  30.12.15


   .     .              .    ?

----------

.           . .         .    ... ,

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> .           . .         .    ... ,


     😅

----------

N 109  11.03.2016      2231  20.07.2015,      .

      ,    ,    .

 ,          ,    .

http://www.dogma58.com/#!%D0%A3%D0%B...f2d686649aa81b

----------

> .           . .         .    ... ,


 ,        -     (   - 66  - ).  .

----------

"        ..."    0420001   .      ?        .

----------

,  , ,   ,   .      1     .  ,   ??????        ?       ,   ,  ,   ,        ?  -  ?   ,     ,     .....   ...     ....                ?

----------


## feba777

.  , .         2016 .,    -       ,     .   .   ,      ,    ?   .

----------


## feba777

. ,    04  3484-,    ,  , ,   -      . ,     , , ,    ,   .    ,   .

----------

> . ,    04  3484-,    ,  , ,   -      . ,     , , ,    ,   .    ,   .


,    ,     ,     .
                "" .
  ""       .

, ,   5     ,     25      "*   ().  ,   .      .   * ".

    .    .

----------


## lombard_otchet

!            ?          ( )        .

----------


## Alise07

> !            ?          ( )        .


        ?

----------

.

, ,          23 ?    3   ?

----------


## lombard_otchet

?   [/QUOTE]

    -    "      " -  "" -      .      .
     ,       (- 2015),

----------


## Alise07

> ?


    -    "      " -  "" -      .      .
     ,       (- 2015),             [/QUOTE]
       ,      ?

----------


## Julia_A

. , ,         -      ,      ?   3719-,    .  -   .

----------


## lombard_otchet

> -    "      " -  "" -      .      .
>      ,       (- 2015),


       ,      ?[/QUOTE]

       -       .

----------

"  ".
,           30.12.2015 N 3927-.

:
    2015     ,   3355-.
  1  2016      .

   : http://www.dogma58.com/#!%D0%9A%D0%B...f2d686649c7a2d

----------


## Galinakuz12

3906  21.12.15.     ,          ?   ,     ?      2014     ,     .

----------


## Alise07

> 3906  21.12.15.     ,          ?   ,     ?      2014     ,     .


C 1

----------


## lombard_otchet

> 3906  21.12.15.     ,          ?   ,     ?      2014     ,     .


     .
        ,  ..
      10 .

----------


## feba777

.        .  ,      , ,   .     22.04.2015  110          .  ? .

----------

> .        .  ,      , ,   .     22.04.2015  110          .  ? .


,  ""  "  ".

   22.04.2015 N 110            ,     7  2001 . N 115- "   () ,   ,    (    28.05.2015 N 37436)
1.4.         :
)        ,    ( V  );
)        ,                 () ,   ,    ( V  );
)          ( V  );
)      ()     ,     ,       ,             ,     ,        ,   1  7.4   ( VI  );
*)           ,           ()      ( VII  );*
)       (),   ( )    ,     ,        ,   ,        ( VIII  ).

----------

.,               ?

----------


## Julia_A

> .    .    .


,  .
, ,          ?

----------

> ,  .
> , ,          ?


,     . 
 .    ,    .

        . 1 . 15.27  ,  .

    :-)

----------


## olgavas

**,     .

----------


## gvilde

,    . 2 . 13  " "      30 000    /   -   -   .. "      ". 

..       ,  ,      .        , .  

       " "?    " "   -  ?      ..

----------


## gvilde

P.S.       . 350.2 ?    ..?

----------

!         ?     ?

----------

,  :
"      .  :       ."

----------

> ,  :
> "      .  :       ."


!   -,       -!  ,

----------


## Pomir

, ,       .               .     ,          .  "-"    "   ()",    ,   ,    .     .    ,  ...

----------

> , ,       .               .     ,          .  "-"    "   ()",    ,   ,    .     .    ,  ...



   ?   ?
   .   .

----------


## Pomir

,        ,   ,      -   .     ,    ,   .

----------


## Pomir

?   ,  / /    2.6.13.        .

----------

!    4 (  )  ?    ,  2    ?

----------


## yasinsky

,     -   .      ()  -  ,  .         -  ,      .       .  :
1)         ?    ,  ,   ( , )
2)     -   ,       .        ,   .  ,      ,        ?

----------

> ,     -   .      ()  -  ,  .         -  ,      .       .  :
> 1)         ?    ,  ,   ( , )
> 2)     -   ,       .        ,   .  ,      ,        ?


            ?
       01.10.2015 N 1052 "        ,        ".
    . 6: 
"                :
)         ,       ;
)     ,     ."
       .     .

               ,  ,         ,    (   29  2001 . N 68).

----------

115-   "" (. )  *   ()  -  ,       * ,  , ,  ,       :
1)      :
       ( (),    ()     ,     ,    )    ,     ,    http://services.fms.gov.ru/info-service.htm?sid=2000;
  ,            : http://egrul.nalog.ru:
   ,       ( )    ()   ;
   ;
    ,     ()   ;
2)      :
       ,           : http://www.cbr.ru/egrulinfo/?Prtid=egrul1
  ,            : http://egrul.nalog.ru:
 ,       ,
 ,                       ;
    ,        ;
   ,           ;
    ,        ( ),       , ;
    ,      /      ;
  ,        ,   :
http://www.vestnik-gosreg.ru;
http://bankrot.fedresurs.ru/;
   : http://kad.arbitr.ru,
 -        https://sudrf.ru/;
       (http://www.fssprus.ru/iss/ip);
3)      :
  ,        ,        ,    ,    (                  : https://www.nalog.ru/rn58/about_fts/...eration/obdig/ );
  ,            : http://egrul.nalog.ru;
https://service.nalog.ru/io.do;
     ,     https://www.nalog.ru/rn58/related_ac...cred_branches/.
4)   ,     ,    ,    ,      (    ,    ),  ,  ,    ,  -  ..

----------

9  2015   3719-

----------

,   -  .       90 . 
   ,      ,    ,   ....     ,    ,    .    -?          :Frown: 

P.S.     .

----------


## Alise07

> ,   -  .       90 . 
>    ,      ,    ,   ....     ,    ,    .    -?         
> 
> P.S.     .


        ,

----------

.

, ,     2015   90 ,       -  21.03.16?

----------


## Pomir

,      ( )

----------


## Pomir

, , - .       90 :  2, . 1.4   ,         -    ,         ,      ?      ?

----------

21,03,2016     .

----------

> , , - .       90 :  2, . 1.4   ,         -    ,         ,      ?      ?


-     "       "      , .  ,     .

10.   1.4  1  II       :
  41 -   ,       ,    ,        ,           ;
  41.1 -   ,   ,          ;
  41.2 -   ,      ,           ;
  42 -     ,        ,        ,           ;
  43 -    ,    ,    ,    ,               .

----------


## Maria42

!      ,   -

----------

!               /?

12.04.2016 -   "    "?
  : http://grandschool.net/events/organi...a/?course=Y1P9

----------

> !               /?
> 
> 12.04.2016 -   "    "?
>   : http://grandschool.net/events/organi...a/?course=Y1P9


   ,           /  .     ?.

       . 

    !
 GRAND SCHOOL
8(800)-333-15-43 (  )

----------


## Alise07

> !               /?
> 
> 12.04.2016 -   "    "?
>   : http://grandschool.net/events/organi...a/?course=Y1P9


    ((

----------

> . .  (  ,       11.12.2015  -3565)            ,    ,    .


    ?  ?

----------


## Alise07

> ?  ?


           ?    .

----------

> ,           /  .     ?.
> 
>        . 
> 
>     !
>  GRAND SCHOOL
> 8(800)-333-15-43 (  )


,        0 .  :Smilie:

----------

> ((


 http://grandschool.net/events/organi...a/?course=Y1P9

----------


## olgavas

, . -           ,   ? -    ,          2.1.1  
                                        2.1.2
                                        2.1.3    .   ,         .    ?

----------


## Alise07

> , . -           ,   ? -    ,          2.1.1  
>                                         2.1.2
>                                         2.1.3    .   ,         .    ?


    ,   .    ,  ,

----------

> ,   .    ,  ,


   -,     ,    .

----------

> ?    .


     !

----------


## olgavas

*Alise07*,    .         .

----------

. ,          .       .          .        ?

----------


## Alise07

** ,    :Smilie:

----------

!                  ?? :Wow:

----------

** ,  ,  06990,   ....

----------

,     ,             (    ),        ((((

----------

,    -06990.   -    3484- (04)        ,  1   .         1   2 .     .   .     - .     -  .  .        600,000  .

----------

** ,

----------

, -      ,       - -,        ,      ,       .149 , ?           ,  1  7, ?   7      ?,   1010279  1010292?     -          . 149     . 145 ?    ! :Redface:

----------


## olgavas

, .    ?          (   ) + % ,           3       ,                ?                 ?

----------

,       ..15 .3  149                ,    .        .     . , , .

----------

** ,    - ?        ,      ,    -  ?

----------

> , -      ,       - -,        ,      ,       .149 , ?           ,  1  7, ?   7      ?,   1010279  1010292?     -          . 149     . 145 ?    !


1010279     %.        ..      .

----------

,       ,   .      .          ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,       ,   .      .          ?


  7 .

----------

> 7 .


  :Frown:

----------


## Alise07

> 


   145  :Smilie:

----------


## olgavas

- , .

----------


## Alise07

> , .    ?          (   ) + % ,           3       ,                ?                 ?


  3

----------


## olgavas

*Alise07*,  .    ,      .

----------

> ,    -06990.   -    3484- (04)        ,  1   .         1   2 .     .   .     - .     -  .  .        600,000  .


,      600 000?       ?

----------

!          !         ,      ,   ,    ((((    , .  ,     ? ,        ?((((

----------

"       
 15   ,   " -   .       ?  15   ?

----------

-   ?   15     ,   15-  - 21 , ?

----------


## Alise07

> -   ?   15     ,   15-  - 21 , ?

----------

> 


. !  )))

----------

.  3484- (01)

----------

!                  !     ,            ,   1        . -     ,         ?  , !

----------


## 14

!  !!  ,          , ?      ?
     ,    16     14,       ?

----------

> !  !!  ,          , ?      ?
>      ,    16     14,       ?


.
    .
,       .     .
,    .        -      .
    ,  , .

 ... ,   .?    ?

----------

> !                  !     ,            ,   1        . -     ,         ?  , !


    ? 
  .     -   .

----------


## 14

!    ,         , ??    ,   ,     ?

 .     2014      .   2014  .          .       2        .    .       (  .    14 )

----------


## 14

> .
>     .
> ,       .     .
> ,    .        -      .
>     ,  , .
> 
>  ... ,   .?    ?



 !    ,         , ??    ,   ,     ?

 .     2014      .   2014  .          .       2        .    .       (  .    14 )

----------

> !    ,         , ??    ,   ,     ?


 ,              . 
,       .




> .     2014      .   2014  .          .       2        .    .       (  .    14 )


     .     .
    ?
        3 ,      .     .       .

----------


## 14

> ,              . 
> ,       .
> 
>      .       .            ? 
> 
>      .     .
>     ?
>         3 ,      .     .       .


         . 
     ,         ?      ?

----------

> . 
>      ,         ?      ?


.       .    . 1 . 15.27  .

----------


## 14

> .
>     .
> ,       .     .
> ,    .        -      .
>     ,  , .


          ?

,   .          .  ...         ?

----------

,    1  ,           - ?  ,  ,     3 (3.3.40.3),   .     ,        ( 3.40.3 ).
   , ,     ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,    1  ,           - ?  ,  ,     3 (3.3.40.3),   .     ,        ( 3.40.3 ).
>    , ,     ?

----------

> ?


       2  2  2.3    19.07.2007  196-        ,     .
      -        .
              .

----------


## EleMir

.  ,    .         .        ,           ,     ?    .  30 ?   60?

----------

> .  ,    .         .        ,           ,     ?    .  30 ?   60?


.

   21.12.2013 N 353- (.  21.07.2014) "   ()"
 5.     ()
16.         ,       ,       (),    (, )      ,  ,      ,        (, ),         ()  ,                    ().     ,     (),           (),                        ().

----------


## EleMir

,   .        . 
    ,    ?     ,  ,    .    60 ,   ,    ,    31    ?      .

----------

> ,    1  ,           - ?  ,  ,     3 (3.3.40.3),   .     ,        ( 3.40.3 ).
>    , ,     ?


    3.3.40.7 ( ),  -  ...     ? ((

----------


## Alise07

> 3.3.40.7 ( ),  -  ...     ? ((


  ?   ,    3.3.40.8

----------


## Alise07

,        ?   .

----------

> 3.3.40.7 ( ),  -  ...     ? ((


 ....        ,            "   ",       ,      .

----------


## Julia_A

. 
        1  2016,    30  ,  30     ?

----------

!  , !!!        ,   ?

----------

> !  , !!!        ,   ?


.      3484-   04, ..       .         ,   ,   .

----------

,        04  1 ?

----------

3-      .  1    5  (2,3 )

----------


## Julia_A

,      ,    1 2016     30    ? (((
    ,   .

----------

.     , ,

----------

, !   30,    .       ,      .

----------


## Julia_A

> , !   30,    .       ,      .


,  .
,   . (((
,    ?       ,    , .

----------

,

----------


## Julia_A

.
, , ,    ,  63 "   ,   ,    " -      , ..  1      ,      ?

----------


## 1983

.29.04     1  ,   30.04 "" -""    ?!

----------


## Julia_A

,    .   .      .

----------

*     ""   .*

      04           ,           ()     ,  , , -,    ,            ,        ()        .

,       : "   -    ".              .
             .
          .         .
,            ""    ,     .
           ,        . ,  -      .

   -     , ,  .       .

----------

> ,     182,5 %. 
>  2016         366, ..   183 %.
> 
>  ,   01      177,519 %, ..        0,5 %  .


    -       2  -0,6  0,5%  .         ?       -     ?  ?

----------


## Alise07

> -       2  -0,6  0,5%  .         ?       -     ?  ?


    1  0,486%  .         , 177,5 -   .

----------

> 1  0,486%  .         , 177,5 -   .


   ,  ,    ,     ?   ,   ,       (((

----------


## Alise07

?       ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=Alise07;54685603]   ?       ,   .  [/Q

 :Wink:     - -    ,  ,   ?   ,     ?

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=;54685611]


> ?       ,   .  [/Q
> 
>     - -    ,  ,   ?   ,     ?


   .  ,

----------

> -       2  -0,6  0,5%  .         ?       -     ?  ?


            " ".
    .

----------

> - -    ,  ,   ?   ,     ?


     .
          . 19.7.3  . 

 19.7.3.     
          ,    ,    ()      ( )   ,         ()  ,   ,      ,      ,                  ,      ,         ,    ()     , -
              ;    -              ;    -       .

----------


## TechnoMen

?   .

----------

,         "         /"


-            .
-  , ,   .    .     
-            .
-           15.12.2014 N 445-
-       .
-        /:     ?
-   : , , .
-     .

  17  2016 .  12.00
http://grandschool.net/events/trebov...t/?course=Y1P9

----------

,     ,      .

     90 .  
 II.     
 1.    
1.2.      


   . 

*39 (        )*         .


* 40 (          )*

     ,       40  ?        ?


_ 41 (      ,     )_


     41,      * 38 (       ,     )
*
   , ..    ?      ?

   ?

----------

!
     -         Ȼ.
http://profi.uvelir.info/
  .

----------

*                 .*

 -  ""       (.  21-01-020/2679  08.04.2016)   "  ".

    "                 ?"   "      19.07.2007  196-  ,       ( ). ,          -  ,               ."

19.05.2016                ,        .

: "     196-   -         ,         .

 ,   ,               .

 ,  ,                         ."

 ,                  .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,     3073-  07.10.2013    !               ,    ?   ?        . -    ...      (

----------


## Julia_A

.
, , ,   2015  ( 3355-),   ,        . 

1).  2,  1.1,   38 "       ,     "     37 (      2016   3927-)   ?

2).  2,  1.2,   41 "   %   ,     "     40 (      2016   3927-)   ?    3355   "        ,     , **         ."

3).  2,  1.3,   42 "  .       "      44 (        37,38,39,40   2016   3927-)   ? 

4).  2,  1.3,   43 "   %"      45 (        37,38,39,40   2016   3927-)   ? 

5).  2,  1.4,  49 "  ,          "    48 "-       "   ?

----------


## Alise07

> .
> , , ,   2015  ( 3355-),   ,        . 
> 
> 1).  2,  1.1,   38 "       ,     "     37 (      2016   3927-)   ?
> 
> 2).  2,  1.2,   41 "   %   ,     "     40 (      2016   3927-)   ?    3355   "        ,     , **         ."
> 
> 3).  2,  1.3,   42 "  .       "      44 (        37,38,39,40   2016   3927-)   ? 
> 
> ...


       ?         ?

----------

4 2015.         , ..    .   ,      - .         2.

----------

> 4 2015.         , ..    .   ,      - .         2.


      .
  .   1  ,    38       37 ,   2015     ,     2016   .  ,     3355-,   1.1  1  II                    (        ),        37        38, ..  37 =      58.03      .      . (((

----------


## Olga G

[QUOTE=Alise07;54685624]


> .  ,


.        .    .

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=Olga G;54693192]


> .        .    .


        .

----------


## Olga G

[QUOTE=Alise07;54693519]


> .


        .  .- .

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=Olga G;54693536]


> .  .- .


    .          .

----------


## gvilde

, -,      (.. , , ):
1.     /
2.    ,  /    / (        )
3.      ,   /.

----------


## Alise07

> , -,      (.. , , ):
> 1.     /
> 2.    ,  /    / (        )
> 3.      ,   /.


115.

----------

.     ?        ,      .    ?     ?        .

----------

> , -,      (.. , , ):
> 1.     /
> 2.    ,  /    / (        )
> 3.      ,   /.


    ,       ,      "   " .
     .

----------

/ 07  2016 .  12.30

  ,         /: , ,  .

            .
  ,     ,  

    .


 -   ,    "",       /.

https://grandschool.net/events/speci...f/?course=Y1P9

----------

-       -      3484-,    ,       "", ..    ,           ?((

----------

> -       -      3484-,    ,       "", ..    ,           ?((


,      ?   ?

----------


## 111

, 
  ,             .  ,     .  .

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

> , 
>   ,             .  ,     .  .


 ,     ""      zip.

----------

> ,      ?   ?


, .

----------

,    1  .  -   " "     ( ).    -   , .       .  .      ,      .    ,     .     ,   ?     -     ,   -    (((    ?   ,    - )))

----------


## Alise07

> ,    1  .  -   " "     ( ).    -   , .       .  .      ,      .    ,     .     ,   ?     -     ,   -    (((    ?   ,    - )))


 -   - -  
-- -    , -

----------

> -   - -  
> -- -    , -


Alise,    ))))     ))))   )))) :Redface:

----------


## Alise07

> Alise,    ))))     ))))   ))))


 :Smilie:

----------


## 111

*irene_izymbaeva*,

----------

!                   2014, 2015   01  2016  ( ).   ,         2014 , 1 .   2015   4             15      ,    .........      -     ,     ,          .    (.. 15 )    ,                     -      2015 .        ( ),  . -     ,           ?

----------

-        ..      ?

----------


## Alise07

> -        ..      ?


3

----------

> 3


.

----------

-          ,            ?.      ,    .      ,   ,       - ?

----------


## Alise07

> -          ,            ?.      ,    .      ,   ,       - ?


  ,

----------

:yes:

----------

,  !   ,    !          (  30  ),             ,        ?    2 ?

           !            ?        ,     ! !

----------

!

      ,      /        01.07.2016      07.08.2001 N 115-    () ,   ,   .
    ,    ,   .

----------


## Alise07

,          ?

----------

> !            ?        ,     ! !


    .      - .. "",     1   3  "     ".     ,   ,    ,   , ...

----------

> , -,      (.. , , ):
> 1.     /
> 2.    ,  /    / (        )
> 3.      ,   /.


       ,        ,      /.
   "   /:        ",           /.
  /       ,   .

----------


## Muse Fan

.     .        .   -    .     30 000,00   25 000,00    58.3,  5000,00  76.       5000,00?

----------


## Alise07

> .     .        .   -    .     30 000,00   25 000,00    58.3,  5000,00  76.       5000,00?

----------

, ,         -    21.07.16?

----------


## kaurova_tania

!   -       https://www.nalog.ru/rn02/news/tax_doc_news/4241507/

----------


## Staspost

!
, ,    .    : "     ,    30      ,    I  III."
,     30  2015 .  3927- ,   I  III    ,          .    ,      6  ?         ?

----------


## seakea

,   I  III     ,     30 ,    (90 )

----------

. 
 -  ?
      0420890  63 "   ,   ,    , ."

      2015,   63      , ..  2016    , ..     .  1      63 .    -   . 

        2016,       2015?

----------


## Galinakuz12

!        ,   ?   ,  ,           .

----------

> !        ,   ?   ,  ,           .

----------


## Galinakuz12

!

----------

! , !           ?

----------

. 
      .      4 .

----------

> . 
>       .      4 .


!

----------


## irene_izymbaeva

,     . -           ,   ?

----------


## Julia_A

, .

 - ,    ,        ?

          pdf      .       ?     xml .

----------

> , .
> 
>  - ,    ,        ?
> 
>           pdf      .       ?     xml .


 *.xml       .   .

----------

1     ?

----------


## Muse Fan

-  :Smilie: )          ?  ?            ?   ,           ,

----------


## Alise07

> 1     ?

----------


## Alise07

> - )          ?  ?            ?   ,           ,


    .

----------

,      1?     ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,      1?     ?


    1   1     14.01.08  3,

----------


## Muse Fan

**,     ,           .    ?

----------

.      ))))

----------


## Alise07

> .      ))))


 ,

----------

, .

** ,   06  2016 .  11.30

       : http://grandschool.net/events/obzor-...a/?course=Y1P9

     115-,      ,    ,  .

----------

> , .
> 
>  - ,    ,        ?
> 
>           pdf      .       ?     xml .


    ,      .
      : http://www.smyslovy.ru/dnevnik_fes.html
       .

----------

. ,   ""     *53* !            : " 53          ",      : http://www.smyslovy.ru/proverki_nfo.html

----------

> . ,   ""     *53* !            : " 53          ",      : http://www.smyslovy.ru/proverki_nfo.html


  :
      ?
1.         ,      ;
2.   ;
3.   (    );
4.  ;
5.  ;
6.  ;
7.  ;
8.    ;
9.      ;
10.     ;
11.      ;
12.   -  ( -;        - ,  );
13.   ;
14.   ;
15.   ,     ;
16.             ,   ;
17.   ;
18.   ,    ;
19.    ;
20.      /;
21.   ,      ,       (   , ,   /  ,  );
22.      ;
23.   ,    ;
24.  ;
25.   -  , ;
26.  ()     ;

----------


## ska7ka

!
  ,        .

----------


## ska7ka

,         ,    1,    ,         ,   ,     ,       1 ,         .  1,       ,     0.

----------

/

    ,  6  2016 .        /.
https://vk.com/wall-110419265_199
   ,          .
       .

----------

12  2016          .       ,  ,  .           .        .
   115     :
http://www.smyslovy.ru/news/news14.09.2016.html

----------


## Maria42

!       7       ?

----------


## Maria42

,       ,

----------

,   ,      .
     18.08.2016 N 4105- "        12  2014  444- "     ,  , ,       () ,   ,   ".
    ,  , ,  .
      :
http://www.smyslovy.ru/news/news04.10.2016.html
                 /.

----------

,         ,   15  2016,     : http://www.smyslovy.ru/docs/anketa_nfo2016.pdf
      : http://www.smyslovy.ru/news/news16.10.2016.html#ankety

----------

,      -     444-,   ,   +          N 444-.
   !

https://vk.com/wall-110419265_239

----------

> ,       ,


 .
   ,               .

----------

!  -       ?       ?   ?

----------

> !  -       ?       ?   ?


 .

----------

> , ,         . 9 . 19.5  . 19.7.3  .
>       .
>     .   -.
> 
>     -   ""   .


, .      ?           (      ).   ... 500-700       (  )   ...  ,   ...   ...

----------

> , .      ?


 dogma58@bk.ru

----------

** 

 31.10.2016         :



> !  ,     16:00  18:00 31  2016         ,      28.07.2016  4088- "        15  2014   3484- "         ,    "   () ,   ,   ".    .     .  ,    .


 01.11.2016      04 -   : ″ 31.10.2016   1.1      .           1.2.″
   04   1.2    .

       :



> !
>    3484    ″1″   ,       ″2″  ″3″ (       01.11).
>        ″1″,     .
>        4088- 01, 02  06.
>      (03, 04  08),      .      .
>       ,       (03, 04  08).
>   ,       .


,       -           ,           ()      (     ),     ,    ,  ,        .

 -   "*    ().     * "   08.11.2016.
             .
     ,  .

----------

> , .      ?           (      ).   ... 500-700       (  )   ...  ,   ...   ...


          ,       " " 196- ( 2.3,  4,  5):
*                            ,   ,  ,              ;*
!!! ,  , ...

----------

> ,       " " 196- ( 2.3,  4,  5):
> *                            ,   ,  ,              ;*
> !!! ,  , ...


     21.12.2015 N 3906- "                    ,     ,                     ".
 ,      .

----------


## LenaDor

,  ! ,,    .
         .          -  .   4  328        ()    -   ,            .              ,      (  ),  ,           () .          (). 
:    ,  , ,   (   30.09.2016   )      ,   ,   4 ?                    (..  )?

----------

.

, ,      .       "     ( 1.1) 3484- 01", ,  ,   " 31.10.2016   1.1      .           1.2.". 

,          1.2.

 ?  ?

----------

> .
> 
> , ,      .       "     ( 1.1) 3484- 01", ,  ,   " 31.10.2016   1.1      .           1.2.". 
> 
> ,          1.2.
> 
>  ?  ?


     ( 1.2) 4088- 01, 02, 06

----------


## Julia_A

.
, ,      ,       ? 
..       - ,       -  :     + / ,       -,       ,     .
     4088- 01      (  ?
  - -    -?
    -       ?

----------

> .
> , ,      ,       ? 
> ..       - ,       -  :     + / ,       -,       ,     .
>      4088- 01      (  ?
>   - -    -?
>     -       ?


 ,    ?

----------

, .    .

----------

-     .   -     ,     ,        ,   /  .
 ,   -   ,     ,        ?

----------

> , .    .


     ...    .

          300    .

----------

> -     .   -     ,     ,        ,   /  .
>  ,   -   ,     ,        ?


   .
  . 4: http://www.fedsfm.ru/news/1960

----------


## Julia_A

QUOTE= ;54760082]   .
  . 4: http://www.fedsfm.ru/news/1960[/QUOTE]

 - ,   ,          ,     .       .      .  -      ?

----------

> ,  ! ,,    .
>          .          -  .   4  328        ()    -   ,            .              ,      (  ),  ,           () .          (). 
> :    ,  , ,   (   30.09.2016   )      ,   ,   4 ?                    (..  )?


    ,     ,  %%    . ..         .     :Smilie:

----------


## Alise07

,     3484_4   ,    .     ,       ?

----------


## Alise07

,

----------

> ,


   ?

----------


## Julia_A.

,  . 
  ,             -2?
     ,    .

----------


## LenaDor

,   ,   1-2   ,    ,     .   ,     ,  ,        .    ,      ,    .      ,  ,       .       ,     . )

----------

, ,    1  .     ?
-    .      ,      ,  .  , ,    1   -  ,      .    .

----------


## Alise07

> , ,    1  .     ?
> -    .      ,      ,  .  , ,    1   -  ,      .    .


     .

----------

!   ,       -         ?  - )))

----------

...

----------

> ...


, !
  -  :   22.12.2016 .    ,   /    -     ?           ?       ?  27 ?         ?  2016 .   ?

----------

> , !
>   -  :   22.12.2016 .    ,   /    -     ?           ?       ?  27 ?         ?  2016 .   ?


   ?

----------


## Guselia

> ?


          ? 
    .-,   /
      ?
**      ,      ,         ,   15         .
*     :*
1.   , ,    ,   30      ;
2.    :   30          90      .
        ,    30      ,    I  III.
        ,    90      ,   I  IV

----------


## Guselia

! , ,     .

----------


## Julia_A

> ?
> **      ,      ,         ,   15         .


   ,    -  ,    ,    ,           15      .

  ,       ,     .

----------

> ? 
>     .-,   /
>       ?
> **      ,      ,         ,   15         .
> *     :*
> 1.   , ,    ,   30      ;
> 2.    :   30          90      .
>         ,    30      ,    I  III.
>         ,    90      ,   I  IV


       ,   / (  3-  ),             ,       ,   15         (    ,   ) -     ?  15    19 ,   20- ((((       .....    , ,  -           .     ,        .      ....

----------


## Guselia

> ! , ,     .


     ,     .

----------

,    "      " .

, 
 -       31.12.2016?

----------


## Guselia

, ,-,           7        ?

----------

> , ,-,           7        ?


  ,      -1010292,  -      (  ), 3 -,  .   (  ,     ), 4  -    .

----------

> ,    "      " .
> 
> , 
>  -       31.12.2016?


,    ,    ,    .

----------

> ! , ,     .


  .        ,       .     ?

----------

3510- ?    ,   ,   ?         -?    ?

----------


## Guselia

**,  ,.     ,   .      ?

----------


## Guselia

!
, -,     -  1 "  "    ?

----------


## Galinakuz12

!              .        . ,      ,     ?

----------


## Guselia

** ,  ! ,,      ,      600 .?

----------

,
,
              .   ..  .       1 ?

----------


## Natali***

! 
 (  )    (),    : 
1.  76.09  90.01.1 - 570,00 ( %   ); 
2.  76.09  90.01.1 - 1140,00 ( %   ); 
3.  76.06.7  58.03  3750,00 (    ); 
4.  76.06.7  76.09  60,09 ( %      ); 
5.  91.02  76.09  1649,91 (    ); 
6.  62.01  76.06.7  3810,09 (  ); 
7.  008  3750,00 ( ). 
 ,   60,09 (570+1140-1649,91),     .           1710,00,    1649,91  ,           ,   ?    60,09    7    ?

----------


## Alise07

> ! 
>  (  )    (),    : 
> 1.  76.09  90.01.1 - 570,00 ( %   ); 
> 2.  76.09  90.01.1 - 1140,00 ( %   ); 
> 3.  76.06.7  58.03  3750,00 (    ); 
> 4.  76.06.7  76.09  60,09 ( %      ); 
> 5.  91.02  76.09  1649,91 (    ); 
> 6.  62.01  76.06.7  3810,09 (  ); 
> 7.  008  3750,00 ( ). 
>  ,   60,09 (570+1140-1649,91),     .           1710,00,    1649,91  ,           ,   ?    60,09    7    ?


   ,    91.02  ,   .

----------


## Natali***

7    ? 60,09  1710 (570+1140)?

----------


## Alise07

> 7    ? 60,09  1710 (570+1140)?


1710.      ?

----------


## Natali***

,         1710?  18.3  .

----------


## Alise07

> ,         1710?  18.3  .


   1710- 91.02 7609

----------


## Natali***

!     60,09

----------


## Alise07

> !     60,09

----------


## 27

.         .        -      1   2.2 ,           (  051),                .          643?

----------


## Alise07

> .         .        -      1   2.2 ,           (  051),                .          643?


  - 051

----------


## 27

!!!

----------


## LenaDor

!,,          (30)?    ,    ?

----------


## gvilde

(),     ,   ,       ?
,          ,  -         .
        . 
-   .

----------


## Alise07

> (),     ,   ,       ?
> ,          ,  -         .
>         . 
> -   .


     ,          .

----------

> ** ,  ! ,,      ,      600 .?


.
   .    .

             600 000 .  .
   ,   .

----------

"       "
21  2017 .  10.30

       ,    2016 .     2017 .

 -   ,    ""

http://www.dogma58.com/single-post/obzor

----------


## gvilde

,     ?

----------


## gvilde

Alise07,    ,     ?

----------


## gvilde

,         ,    ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,         ,    ?

----------


## Alise07

> Alise07,    ,     ?


    ,

----------

> 1710- 91.02 7609


,   .     ,          . 
    ,     , ..         .
            ,   ,    ,    .      91.02 . 76.09   .

----------


## gvilde

> ,


   ,     ,      ,  - " -   -  ",      . 

,  ,        ?   ?

   ,   :
1. ,    2. ,      3. ,   ;

         ,  .
     ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,     ,      ,  - " -   -  ",      . 
> 
> ,  ,        ?   ?
> 
>    ,   :
> 1. ,    2. ,      3. ,   ;
> 
>          ,  .
>      ?


    ,      .       ,

----------


## Alise07

.       ,

----------


## gvilde

> .       ,


,              - "   ,     ".

----------


## olgavas

,        ?    ,      2017.     ?

----------


## olgavas

,     .     ,   31.03.2017.

----------


## radarya

.       .      ?

----------


## Alise07

,           ,      ?

----------

.  :             ?

----------

> .       .      ?


 .        .

----------

> .  :             ?


  ,       .   ...

----------

,     -   .

http://www.dogma58.com/single-post/lombardfes

----------

!     2017             ?    -      (30 ),    31.12.2017 . ....        ,      ,       ? -       ?  ?

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> !     2017             ?    -      (30 ),    31.12.2017 . ....        ,      ,       ? -       ?  ?


   (    )     ,    4600-     (       ).           .

http://www.cbr.ru/lk_uio/

           03.11.2017  4600-        ,               ,       .

----------

!    / "  2017- !!!"
11.01.2018,   10.00  .

       - http://www.dogma58.com/single-post/annual2

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> !     2017             ?    -      (30 ),    31.12.2017 . ....        ,      ,       ? -       ?  ?


10.01.2018
 ! 

  -    ,      1.2.99.3  9  2018 (  -). ()   -   :

1.	  0420890_30         31  2017 .; 

2.	     ()    ,          ()     -           ()  (0.0.0.30  10.10.2017). 

            - ( -   -   )      . 

 !   -           ()  (0.0.0.30  10.10.2017)          -   .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

!
 10.02.2018                    ()       ,    ()    (  )             (https://portal4.cbr.ru/).     (lk.fcsm.ru) c 10.02.2018      .  10.02.2018              (lk.fcsm.ru).
   10.02.2018  13.02.2018     XML (XTDD)        .     XML (XTDD)        (https://portal4.cbr.ru/)    14.02.2018.
,    -            ,  10.02.2018         (https://portal4.cbr.ru/)     ()     .


http://www.cbr.ru/lk_uio/

----------


## Guselia

!
             ?

----------


## Alise07

> !
>              ?


    ,     ,     ,   21

----------


## elenput

> ,     ,     ,   21


      ?          , ... (  ).  ,    ,    ....    ,            .   ,  .

----------


## Alise07

21  2018., 15

----------


## Alise07

*elenput*,        ?

----------


## Guselia

,    SOD...

----------


## elenput

> *elenput*,        ?


  ,            4.6.6   ,           htm?      ,    ....     ,      ,     ?        ,       ?

----------


## elenput

> 21  2018., 15


   ,    15  ,

----------


## Alise07

170 . , ,  :Wow:

----------


## SVTRostov

, !
1.   .       ?
2.        -      (1.2.99.3  30.01.18),   , .    90 .       .   . 
      042001.      .
      "-               , , ,   (0.0.0.40  24.01.18)"
  .    ,    ,     042001,     ???   -    ?
    .

----------


## SVTRostov

, !
1.   .       ?
2.        -      (1.2.99.3  30.01.18),   , .    90 .       .   . 
      042001.      .
      "-               , , ,   (0.0.0.40  24.01.18)"
  .    ,    ,     042001,     ???   -    ?
    .

----------


## Alise07

*SVTRostov*,      14.02.18,      ,

----------


## SVTRostov

> *SVTRostov*,      14.02.18,      ,


  ?       ...

----------


## Alise07

http://lk.fcsm.ru/Account/Login

----------


## Alise07

https://www.cbr.ru/lk_uio/

----------

!  -              ...           ...      .       .xtdd....     ?    ?

----------


## elenput

> !  -  
>             ...           ...      .       .xtdd....     ?    ?


   ,   ...

----------


## olgavas

.   -       ?   .

----------


## SVTRostov

! !!!!       -      (1.2.99.3  30.01.18),   , .    90 .      .   .
      042001.      .
     "-               , , ,   (0.0.0.40  24.01.18)"
  .    ,    ,     042001,     ???   -    ?
    .

----------


## Guselia

,  :    !!!
1.     
2.   ..ESOD      
3.              Register_picoCrypt(x64).cmd 
4.   ESOD,  ,    name      ,    
5.  
6.  (  )   
7. ,      ,              /

----------

?

----------


## elenput

,          ,   xtdd. ?      ...         ,        ...

----------

,      -   ... !!!

----------


## Alise07

> ,  :    !!!
> 1.     
> 2.   ..ESOD      
> 3.              Register_picoCrypt(x64).cmd 
> 4.   ESOD,  ,    name      ,    
> 5.  
> 6.  (  )   
> 7. ,      ,              /


  !

----------


## Alise07

> ! !!!!       -      (1.2.99.3  30.01.18),   , .    90 .      .   .
>       042001.      .
>      "-               , , ,   (0.0.0.40  24.01.18)"
>   .    ,    ,     042001,     ???   -    ?
>     .


     4  : 12993, 000.40, 000.30, + ESOD

----------


## Guselia

> ?


    ,     OCUD0420001_20_02_2018

----------

!     ...     ...

----------


## SVTRostov

> 4  : 12993, 000.40, 000.30, + ESOD


,   ,    ESOD?  ?

----------


## Guselia

> !     ...     ...


    .    dll     .

----------


## Alise07

> ,   ,    ESOD?  ?


  1634

----------

,        ...          ?     ?

----------

zip    ,     .    ,     ...   "   "

----------


## elenput

:      COM    . ....,

----------

,   ...      (((

----------

xml?    ...

----------


## olgavas

, ,          ?.        ,  ,      .  :  .   .   ,  .!!!!

----------


## elenput

,           ,     ,      ,    ,      12      ,    ,     ,      ...      ,        ...

----------


## olgavas

?    ?    ?

----------

,   ?

----------

,    ...        ,     ,    ...  Register_picoCrypt.cmd,           "  DLLRegistrServer,  ..    -  ...   ...   ...   :         (  )    "      ".      - ESOD   ,  ..

----------

...

----------


## Guselia

> ,        ...          ?     ?


,

----------


## elenput

,   Register_picoCrypt.cmd       64  Windows ,   ,     ,         (       Guselia,         )  ,     .  !!!!

----------


## olgavas

,      .        ,           ?          ,   .

----------


## Guselia

> ,      .        ,           ?          ,   .


   .

----------

-,     ,    "",        ""  -   ...      ...          ... ...   ... ...

----------

,   ,    2-

----------


## elenput

> ,      .        ,           ?          ,   .


  ,  ,    ( ),    (    ),    .        .
       2 .

----------


## Guselia

2017?

----------


## Alise07

> 2017?


    ,

----------


## Guselia

> ,


  ?

----------


## Alise07

> ?


,    ,

----------


## elenput

,   :  -    1.0.0.1  22  2018 ?     ?
      ? ....

----------


## Guselia

-

----------


## elenput

,    ...,..., ,       ,  , ....       ,???..,  

      ?    
 , ,

----------


## Alise07

,    "   : Decrypt error e0700033: Bad stream End-of-content label".   ?

----------


## Alise07

ESOD  1 .  dll           .    .

----------


## 2018

, .                  .  -   ?       .

----------


## Alise07

> , .                  .  -   ?       .


  ,      ?   ?

----------


## Ufa2018

2018,          ,      .        .     .

----------


## 2018



----------


## 2018

.  ,    .

----------


## Alise07

?

----------


## Alise07

?

----------


## Ufa2018

,         .            :     ""  .   .  , -    ?

----------


## Ufa2018

"". .

----------


## Alise07

> ,         .            :     ""  .   .  , -    ?


       ?

----------


## elenput

,         ,     ...?    ....
    ....

----------


## Alise07

> ,         ,     ...?    ....
>     ....


   ,    .   ,       .

----------


## Alise07

*elenput*,      ?

----------


## elenput

> *elenput*,      ?


    ocud42001... . ,       ,    ,     11   (    )(     )

----------


## Guselia

!
    , -   ?

----------


## Alise07

> !
>     , -   ?


  :Frown:

----------


## P-lombard

!
     , , .  . ,  2,5     "  ".

 ,    ,      ?

----------


## P-lombard

,    ESOD.        -  3       ":       ".      ,     "",   "  ".     ....

----------


## olgavas

, . -  .     ESOD  11.03.18.     ?          ?     -   ?  .       .     ,       .

----------

20.03.2018      /        
https://dogma58.com/obzor-novostey-i...ga-20-03-2018/

----------


## Guselia

>

----------


## P-lombard

!
   . 1.2.99.3 ( )  . 0.0.0.40 ( ).

----------


## olgavas

*P-lombard*, 
   .
   , ,               ?

----------


## Alise07

> 


   ?  ?

----------


## olgavas

,      ,    ?

----------


## Ufa2018

. , ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## id426833550

,        ?

----------


## id426833550

*olgavas*, ,        ?

----------


## olgavas

*id426833550*,   ,    .

----------


## Guselia

?    ?

----------


## olgavas

*Guselia*,  .     .

----------


## P-lombard

,  !

    :   13.03  13:37    "  "...
  .

----------


## Guselia

> *Guselia*,  .     .


     ,

----------


## Guselia

> ,  !
> 
>     :   13.03  13:37    "  "...
>   .


 ,

----------


## P-lombard

"  "...  13 !

 .   ,     .    !
   -     , ..       .

 (((
  ,    (((

----------


## Guselia

.    ?

----------


## Guselia

> ?


    ?

----------


## Alise07

> .    ?


   ,

----------


## Alise07

> ?


,  ,    .

----------


## P-lombard

. 

         (
  . (!)     ...
 5      "".  ""  "  ".
   ""....

,   ,   ? :Frown:

----------


## P-lombard

(     ).
   0.0.0.40,       ESOD....
      !!!!  :      .    ....

  .      ,  - (((
 ESOD,     -  ...
      ...

----------


## Guselia

> ,


      ?

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,


         ESOD?

----------


## Alise07

> ?


       ,

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,


       ESOD?

----------


## Alise07

> ESOD?


,  ,

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,  ,


 :   ?
:   ? ,   .

----------


## Alise07

> :   ?
> :   ? ,   .


,   ,          .    ,

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,   ,          .    ,


.     ?  ,  "     ... ..."  ?

----------


## Alise07

> .     ?  ,  "     ... ..."  ?


  .        , ....

----------


## Guselia

> ,  ,    .


    ?      -?

----------


## Guselia

> ,  ,


,

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> .        , ....


    :     ,    ?        , ,    .?

----------


## Guselia

> :     ,    ?        , ,    .?


      -  ,

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> :     ,    ?        , ,    .?


 ,  ,   :   ,    .

----------


## Ufa2018

, ,  "  "           ?     " "  ""?

----------


## P-lombard

> ,  ,    .


  ,    ,   ?

----------


## OLGA335417

,     .   .      .   !

----------


## OLGA335417

> , ,  "  "           ?     " "  ""?


 " "  ,    " ".     .

----------


## OLGA335417

> ,    ESOD.        -  3       ":       ".      ,     "",   "  ".     ....


 .     -ESOD????        ()

----------


## Guselia

,  
     ,  :    !!!
1.     
2.   ..ESOD      
3.              Register_picoCrypt(x64).cmd 
4.   ESOD,  ,    name      ,    
5.  
6.  (  )   
7. ,      ,              /

----------


## Guselia

*Alise07*,       ?   ?

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,       ?   ?


    ,

----------


## P-lombard

> .     -ESOD????        ()


       .
  , ,    .
 ,   /       ,   .
    ,  11.03.2018.     1.0.0.3.

   ESOD.
, .
   -  , .

----------


## P-lombard

> ,


 ESOD        ?
  :            "  "?

  .
  ..
     -     (8-800-250-59-54).
      -   8-495-753-93-12.

  - .   )

----------


## Alise07

> ESOD        ?
>   :            "  "?
> 
>   .
>   ..
>      -     (8-800-250-59-54).
>       -   8-495-753-93-12.
> 
>   - .   )


   ,   ,     .     ?   ?

----------


## Alise07

,  ,  ESOD,   .

----------


## OLGA335417

> .
>   , ,    .
>  ,   /       ,   .
>     ,  11.03.2018.     1.0.0.3.
> 
>    ESOD.
> , .
>    -  , .


  ,  ,     .

----------


## OLGA335417

> ,  ,  ESOD,   .


,    .   .

----------


## OLGA335417

> ,   ,     .     ?   ?


    ((((((((((((((((
,    ?    ((((((((((

----------


## Alise07

> ((((((((((((((((
> ,    ?    ((((((((((


    ,

----------


## OLGA335417

> ,


     ? 89261302360

----------


## OLGA335417

> ,


       zip     ,     .    .
   ?

----------


## olgavas

*Guselia*, 
       ?         ?

----------


## P-lombard

> ,


 ESOD        ?
  :            "  "?

  .
  ..
     -     (8-800-250-59-54).
      -   8-495-753-93-12.

  - .   )

----------


## Alise07

,        18 ?

----------


## P-lombard

> ,        18 ?


      ...

----------


## Guselia

> *Guselia*, 
>        ?         ?


      ESOD

----------


## Guselia

,   , ,

----------


## Guselia

> ,   , ,


      -   -  ,

----------


## Alise07

> -   -  ,


    ?

----------


## Guselia

> ?


    -  ,         ,

----------


## Alise07

> -  ,         ,


  ,    .    ?

----------


## Guselia

> ,    .    ?


 , .-,    .

----------


## Guselia

> ?      -?


  !       ?     - .

----------


## Guselia

,.  ,

----------


## P-lombard

> !       ?     - .


  .   ,     .

----------


## Guselia

> .   ,     .

----------


## olgavas

.

----------


## Alise07

!   ,  3   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Guselia

> !   ,  3


 !     1 !

----------


## OLGA335417

> !   ,  3


    ..................... 1,5       )))))

----------

> ESOD  1 .  dll           .    .


          ,          .   2200 .          ,

----------


## Rfjhk

.        ?    ?! ( )

----------


## Guselia

, !
     600  ,       ?   2  :1   , 2   ?

----------


## elenput

,    ?        30  .

----------


## Alise07

> ,    ?        30  .


       ?  ,     ,

----------


## Alise07

> -     (8-800-250-59-54).
>       -   8-495-753-93-12.

----------


## elenput

, ,,   ,  4 ,

----------


## Ekaterina0208

! 
           .       !!!!

----------


## elenput

,     ,   ,      ,             ,     ,      ( ),

----------


## Guselia

, !  ,   ,     600 . .
     600  ,       ?   2  :1   , 2   ?

----------


## Ufa2018

.         ,         ,      (   -  ).      -  "     ,        "     (    5005).        ,      .        3799.          ,  , ,   1490.   .  -  ,   .

----------


## Ufa2018

[QUOTE=Rfjhk;54948570] .        ?    ?! ( )[/QUO 

        209-  24.07.2007 ,        .

----------


## Ufa2018

Rfjhk " .        ?    ?! ( )"

        209-  24.07.2007 ,        .

----------


## Ufa2018

, -  :    ()          ?

----------


## Alise07

> , -  :    ()          ?

----------

550-
https://dogma58.com/tsentrobank-pred...etov-po-550-p/

----------


## Alise07

> 550-
> https://dogma58.com/tsentrobank-pred...etov-po-550-p/



** ,   .        -.        ,         . :Dash2:

----------

> ** ,   .        -.        ,         .


.         .    .

----------


## P-lombard

!

,       ?
    ,  2018     30.01.18 (((

     ?

----------


## Alise07

! ,       ? 29    ,   3 ?

----------


## elenput

> !
> 
> ,       ?
>     ,  2018     30.01.18 (((
> 
>      ?


    1 ,   ,      2018 ,       ,

----------


## elenput

> ! ,       ? 29    ,   3 ?


      30 ,    ,      30 ,  ....

----------


## P-lombard

> 1 ,   ,      2018 ,       ,


, ,  )))

----------


## P-lombard

:       8-800-250-40-72.

     .

----------


## P-lombard

!

,  !
        .
     - .      .    . (08007064)

----------


## lykwar

,   ,   "     :    1 ,       ."

----------


## Alise07

> ,   ,   "     :    1 ,       ."


,         ,

----------


## Guselia

!
   . ?

----------


## Alise07

> !
>    . ?


   1   3,    -  4   .

----------


## Guselia

> 1   3,    -  4   .


  ?   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ?   ?


 3   8.2,  ,   4  8.3.   ,      .

----------

,  .      -   - ?   ,      , ,        01.07.2019.    ,   54-      ,       .   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,  .      -   - ?   ,      , ,        01.07.2019.    ,   54-      ,       .   ?


    :
1.   )  3) . 1   ,    (    )   ..       , ,  (              ).

    -:

)          (   ,      ).

)        ,    , ,  (. .       ,           , , ).

----------


## Alise07

,                 ,    ,     .          .                  ,        .

----------

> ,                 ,    ,     .          .                  ,        .


.    ... ....

----------


## ZloiConsultant

.    .     ?  ,    ?

----------

> .    .     ?  ,    ?


 ,          ,            .    .     ...

----------


## Alise07

> .    .     ?  ,    ?


 ,       .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

,      ,   , ,      .        ,    .  ,      .

----------


## Guselia

! , ,       2 ?

----------


## Guselia

> ! , ,       2 ?


,  1.2.99.3  30.01.2018

----------


## Guselia

,       "   "

----------

-   -    ?     92,          ,     . ,    ?  - -   ,     ?   ?      (((

----------

> -   -    ?     92,          ,     . ,    ?  - -   ,     ?   ?      (((


     ?)))      ,    (((

----------


## Alise07

> ?)))      ,    (((


192-  03.07.18 . .4
4.          ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () , *     , ,* ,         , ,     -     ()    * 1  2019* .

----------


## radarya

.    ,            142.2.   ?     ?

----------

.
        .
 2017      200 .   % 25 ,      2017.
    2018   225 . 
        2018.     ?

----------


## Guselia

! 
, ,      ?   ?      ?

----------

> ! 
> , ,      ?   ?      ?


      .      1  ,    ?

----------


## Alise07

> .      1  ,    ?


,  .   .  ,    4

----------


## Alise07

-

----------


## olgavas

*Alise07*,       .

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,       .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Guselia

))     ?

----------


## Guselia

*

----------


## Guselia

:Smilie:

----------


## Alise07

*Guselia*,  1-      .   ,

----------


## Alise07

*Guselia*, 
*olgavas*,     ?   ,      ?

----------


## olgavas

*Alise07*,  ,    .           3000   45000 + 12000   + 6000  /,     /.    150000 .     1 8.3     22500 .

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,  ,    .           3000   45000 + 12000   + 6000  /,     /.    150000 .     1 8.3     22500 .


     ,       45000

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,  ,    .           3000   45000 + 12000   + 6000  /,     /.    150000 .     1 8.3     22500 .


     ,       45000

----------


## olgavas

.   .    ,     .

----------


## Alise07

> .   .    ,     .


     ,

----------


## Alise07

,    .

----------


## Guselia

> ,       45000


   " ",

----------


## Guselia

()   ()  . ?

----------


## Alise07

> " ",


  ?

----------


## Guselia

> ()   ()  . ?


       ?

----------


## Guselia

> ?


http://lombard-eps.ru/stoimost/

----------


## Alise07

> http://lombard-eps.ru/stoimost/


  , 28500

----------


## Alise07



----------


## Guselia

> , 28500


    ,

----------

.       -  ?

----------


## Guselia

! 
   ?

----------

3  2018
   .     ..1.2.99.3,    03.10.2018 ..ESOD
   .

----------

ECOD        .    -   ,    ?

----------

, .      -  30.07.2018 . 0.0.0.45 ?  . Ÿ      ?

----------


## Guselia

!

	          ( ) (http://www.cbr.ru/analytics/?Prtid=project),           01  2019  01  2022  .           .
    4  2018,      01  2019 .   ,     . (     ,      ,          ,  ).

----------

!!!

----------

- -      -   ?       ?

----------


## Guselia

> - -      -   ?       ?

----------


## Ufa2018

> - -      -   ?       ?


C - 0.0.0.45  30  2018           ()         25.10.2017  614- "      ()   ,   ,    ,   ,             () &#187;. ..    -,   .            -,     - 1.2.9
9.3    30.01.2018 .

----------

)))

----------


## licovaE

! , ,     41   .    ,    ,      ?

----------

.    -          - -        -  1  2018 .,  1  2018 .       . -         ,  ,  , ,     . -   ?   ,      ,       (   ),          ?                 ?

----------


## Alise07

> .    -          - -        -  1  2018 .,  1  2018 .       . -         ,  ,  , ,     . -   ?   ,      ,       (   ),          ?                 ?


     ,    01  2017 .

----------

-      ,         ?

----------

> :
> 1.   )  3) . 1   ,    (    )   ..       , ,  (              ).
> 
>     -:
> 
> )          (   ,      ).
> 
> )        ,    , ,  (. .       ,           , , ).


    ....

----------

-     ,    -  !

----------


## Alise07

> -     ,    -  !


     ?    ,      .      01  2019 .

----------

,   ....,  ,  ,     ....

----------

7  2018 .     /    *       ,            * . 
         ,        /.
*   ?*

https://dogma58.com/chto-nuzhno-sdel...tnyih-k-fromu/

----------

.        .  ,    ,    ,  .           ,        .        ,       .
#   06.06.1970   
#EvgenyAronovichRozman 
 .   
 772639418303

----------


## OLGA335417

!       (    ).      ?    1  ,    ???   ?    !

----------


## elenput

.     ,     ...  , ,     ?

----------

> !       (    ).      ?    1  ,    ???   ?    !


          ( ) (http://www.cbr.ru/analytics/?Prtid=project),           01  2019  01  2022  .           .
    4  2018,      01  2019 .  ,     . (     ,      ,          ,  ).

  ...

----------


## IrinaC

!   ""     ,  ,     10.12.2018 .      :
1.    (   -550).   ?  550-       639-.   ,         ?
2.  -        /  -  -    " "  " ".    ?

----------


## IrinaC

> !   ""     ,  ,     10.12.2018 .      :
> 1.    (   -550).   ?  550-       639-.   ,         ?
> 2.  -        /  -  -    " "  " ".    ?


 ,   .
1.   ,   ;    /    1   ( 639-)
2.   -     ( , , ,       ),        .

----------


## Alise07

> ,   .
> 1.   ,   ;    /    1   ( 639-)
> 2.   -     ( , , ,       ),        .


   ?

----------


## IrinaC

> ?


1.    (, - ,  2  -   ).
2.     (    );
3.  - 639 (          )   ;
4.  " ";
5.  ) (  );
6.       "    ";
7.     (  -   )         .

 ,   ( )        639 (       )        ( 29 ,  ,   ,     639-  )

----------

> 1.    (, - ,  2  -   ).
> 2.     (    );
> 3.  - 639 (          )   ;
> 4.  " ";
> 5.  ) (  );
> 6.       "    ";
> 7.     (  -   )         .
> 
>  ,   ( )        639 (       )        ( 29 ,  ,   ,     639-  )


         ,   ,   ,       ,     ,  .... -  ? ?     ?

----------


## IrinaC

> ,   ,   ,       ,     ,  .... -  ? ?     ?


  ,       -   .        ...      ...

----------


## Guselia

, ! -     ,  ,   .  ,      ,

----------


## Alise07

> ,   ,   ,       ,     ,  .... -  ? ?     ?


   :    1    sign

----------


## Guselia

- 100?

----------


## Guselia

enc

----------


## IrinaC

> :    1    sign


          -    .

----------


## Alise07

> -    .

----------


## IrinaC

> 


           (      )

----------


## Alise07

> (      )


  "    1    sign"

----------


## IrinaC

> 


 ?   ?

----------


## IrinaC

! -           ?
             /. :
-         /
-      /
-  ..

 ?      .  ?  ?     ?  ?

----------


## IrinaC

! -           ?
             /. :
-         /
-      /
-  ..

 ?      .  ?  ?     ?  ?

----------

!     ,             ? ..  1   ,  15-    ,     14 ?        1  4? ()

----------


## Alise07

,   ,     .      .     ,

----------

> ,   ,     .      .     ,


  :
1.   
2.    
3.    ,  ..... (  )
4.   - ( 100  ,    ,  ),  ,  ,  , ,    (-   ,   )    ,          ,  ,   ,      (   ,     2,  ),     UV_123345  ,  .
5.    ,   ,  ,      UV_...... , .
6.          .

----------


## OLGA335417

*Alise07*,  ,  16,00            550-.   89261302360

----------


## Alise07

> *Alise07*,  ,  16,00            550-.   89261302360


!  16  ?

----------


## OLGA335417

,

----------


## Alise07

*OLGA335417*,       24  25 ,    !       ,       ?

----------


## OLGA335417

! !     ,    .    ,     .        .

----------

> !     ,             ? ..  1   ,  15-    ,     14 ?        1  4? ()


    ,       (         ?),      ?

----------


## IrinaC

> ,       (         ?),      ?


     .        3 ,   1   .

----------

> .        3 ,   1   .


    ,       ,    ,     1  (3 ),     .... -...   -     30 ,       ,    29    ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,       ,    ,     1  (3 ),     .... -...   -     30 ,       ,    29    ?


     ,

----------

> ,


   " "  2016 .:
         . 1 . 807  .          ,       ,   ,          ,     . 191  .  ,      ,      ,     () .

      -  -   ,        30 ?       ?

----------


## Alise07

> " "  2016 .:
>          . 1 . 807  .          ,       ,   ,          ,     . 191  .  ,      ,      ,     () .
> 
>       -  -   ,        30 ?       ?


      ,  ,

----------


## licovaE

,   . ,   .  5    .

----------

> ,   . ,   .  5    .


      ,     , ,   . -- .          ? )))

----------


## Alise07

> ,       ,    ,     1  (3 ),     .... -...   -     30 ,       ,    29    ?


    196-, .8 "   ,             ,   ,                           "

----------


## licovaE

,      .     ,   . ?

----------

> ,      .     ,   . ?


  " "   191 ....        ,        ...  ,    , ..     ...    ...

----------


## licovaE

> " "   191 ....        ,        ...  ,    , ..     ...    ...


, .

----------


## olgavas

. , -       "portal 5"?   ?     ""?       . "   ""     "     ?  .

----------


## Guselia

4  5,

----------


## Guselia

portal5.cbr.ru ( ) 


   !

 ,   12  2018                     (portal4.cbr.ru)        (  - portal5.cbr.ru).

 :
1.          ()    ,    .  ,           2   .2.    portal5.cbr.ru       (  )      portal4.cbr.ru.  ,     ,       .3.        ()  portal5.cbr.ru,   ()      portal4.cbr.ru      .    portal5.cbr.ru  ,   portal4.cbr.ru,   .4.       ()  portal5.cbr.ru           &#171;  portal5.cbr.ru ( )&#187;.5.          : 8-800-300-30-00.

----------


## Alise07

,    ?

----------


## OLGA335417

,         .  ????

----------


## Alise07

- ,       ,   4   5?

----------

> - ,       ,   4   5?


 13    4 ,  14  5.

----------

> ,    ?


   . .

----------


## Alise07

> 13    4 ,  14  5.


 ESOD     4,

----------


## Alise07

> . .


 !   ...

----------

> ESOD     4,


    .    .

----------

> !   ...


 .   .  .           .    .

----------

> " "   191 ....        ,        ...  ,    , ..     ...    ...


 12.02.19          .       "  ""    :1)  %     ,    . 191   " ",      ; 2)  %      .       .
      .

----------


## elenput

5   ?      
https://portal5.cbr.ru/ReportPattern +

----------


## Guselia

> 5   ?      
> https://portal5.cbr.ru/ReportPattern +


   ,      .     ( ,   )    ,    " ", "  "   ,          . !

----------


## Guselia

, -    -  2018 ?    ,      .   ,         .  ?

----------


## 2018

,  !
  22.02.2019 .  17-30     5       . .      17-44    ,   "  ". 
 23.02.2019 .   .     - ?    .

----------


## Alise07

?

----------


## Guselia

> ?

----------

> ?


   .       - .

----------


## IrinaC

> .       - .


,  ,     .    (  ,        )    (  " "    ).          ,      .

----------

, ,  2019      ?       ?

----------


## IrinaC

> , ,  2019      ?       ?


    .        01.01.2019 .       .    ?

----------

.         : 2.16.3  16  2019 ?

----------


## licovaE

> .        01.01.2019 .       .    ?


   2022.

----------

> 2022.


, ,  
 ,       2022

----------


## Alise07

! -      ?      ,    .     ,     .

----------


## licovaE

> ! -      ?      ,    .     ,     .


Aise07,  !   .       , ,     .     ,    ,  .  . -  .

----------


## Alise07

> Aise07,  !   .       , ,     .     ,    ,  .  . -  .


  ,     .   1 . ,    2018

----------


## licovaE

> ,     .   1 . ,    2018


     , -   ,       (   . ).     , ,   .

----------


## Alise07

> , -   ,       (   . ).     , ,   .


   ,

----------

! ,        .   ,  .   ,      ,  .   ?

   :

"1.   V       3
       , .
.    ,    37 
 ,      
      , 38 

, 39      
2
,        
    , 40   
   ,     

1.3  1  II , 60    ,
    , . .  2.3 
2  II  69    ,   
 ,    , . .  4
 II . "

----------

. - .   1   ,     .

----------


## Alise07

> ! ,        .   ,  .   ,      ,  .   ?
> 
>    :
> 
> "1.   V       3
> &#171;       , .
> .&#187;    ,    37 &#171;
>  ,      
>       &#187;, 38 &#171;
> ...


     .   4 .     , .  ,    ?

----------

> .   4 .     , .  ,    ?


  1  - . 
  (     2 , , ,  )  .

----------


## licovaE

> .   4 .     , .  ,    ?


    ,  .V   4  2018,   II-  2018,      . 
    . .  ,    ,    1 .         , -,   ,        .

----------


## IrinaC

.   ,            : "  ".

     ,   -          .

----------


## 305

,   ,            ?

----------


## licovaE

! ,        1 ?      1 ?   ?

----------


## Alise07

> ! ,        1 ?      1 ?   ?


    01 +

----------


## licovaE

> 01 +


Alise07, !
    ? , ,  , ?

----------


## IrinaC

! -       ?   ,       ,     .

----------


## Alise07

> Alise07, !
>     ? , ,  , ?


     ,

----------


## licovaE

> ,


 !

----------


## Alise07

! -       23.07?   -

----------

! ,      ,       .  ,  ,           .       ?

----------


## Guselia

!     ?
  :	|   	|
	| :	|
	|

----------


## A

.   30        5132-     (23)?

----------


## Julia_A

.

 , , ,        11.08.20,   ,    ,   "   "        .     .      ?

----------

